# JPR - Jupiter Energy



## canny (13 August 2006)

Many might have missed this little beauty - just starting to shape up price wise.
Jupiter have a bio diesel spin off happening shortly, where they intend to give all JPR holders a free Jupiter Bio Diesel share in the new IPO (value 50c open) for every 1.75 (approx) shares held at the conversion date.
This makes a JPR share instantly worth between 26.5 - 29c right now, just for the free share issue.
Bio fuel is a hot topic - and the IPO is expected to do well, and possible open well up from the 50c issue price.
The original JPR shell is due to have a new deal backed into it, giving it a new lease of life - and leaving it with a fair value as a stand alone item apart from the bio fuel issue.
Read the ann of July 26th - and bear in mind plenty of deals are in process.
I suspect we'll shortly hear that the deals are underwritten / financed - and the JPRO options may well be underwritten, though they are a good cheap entry in for conversion (must be converted in next 6 weeks approx to get the in specie distribution).
With the new IPO value of 28c per JPR share - and the shell cash and existing deal value of say 15c per share - plus new deals coming, it is very possible that JPR will be trading closer to 40c in the next month.

I may have not explained it all clearly - but do some research and consider hopping on for the ride. A lot of long term investors mean the free float is decreasing rapidly. That usually makes for quick price rises as available shares lessen.


----------



## johnmwu3 (13 August 2006)

*Re: JPR - Jupiter Energy Heads up*

Hi, Canny, You are quite right !

I watched  SP of JPR, it got a big volume last Thur., next target maybe 30c.


----------



## johnmwu3 (14 August 2006)

Hi, Canny,
I reviewed the anno., The IPO to  all Jupiter Energy share holders is 80million shares at a price of 50c,  which every 1.7-1.8 JPR share can get 1 Jupiter Bio-diesel share at 50c,  not free,  is that right ?you may check it.
Cheers,
John


----------



## canny (14 August 2006)

John, in specie means free.
For every approx 1.75 JPR shares held, you will get one free Jupiter Bio Fuel share.
Finance is apparently sorted out and a meaty deal is supposed to be backed into the JPR shell.
It's a great story.


----------



## johnmwu3 (14 August 2006)

Hi,Canny,
Nice to have yours !
I  watched this share for almost 4 months, and I just bought it at 20.5c,
It's Bio-diesel project will bring it to a new milestone.
hope it up a lot !
Cheers,
John


----------



## imajica (15 August 2006)

In terms of process, the Board of Jupiter Energy expects to nominate a record date which 
will be the date on which all shareholders of Jupiter Energy will be able to participate in 
the in specie distribution. Jupiter Energy shareholders will be allocated at total of 80 
million Jupiter Biofuels Limited shares at an implied value of $0.50 per share in 
recognition of the pre money value of the biodiesel project, being $40 million. These 
shares will be allocated in proportion to the number of Jupiter Energy shares individual 
shareholders hold on the record date. The number of Jupiter Biofuels will be calculated 
by dividing the number of shares on issue in Jupiter Energy as at the record date (which will depend on the number of Jupiter Energy options exercised prior to the record date) 
by 80 million which is the number of shares in Jupiter Biofuels that will be issued in 
recognition of the $40 million implied value of the project. The Board believes it is likely 
that Jupiter Energy shareholders will receive 1 share in Jupiter Biofuels Limited for every 
1.61 to 1.88 shares held in Jupiter Energy as at the record date. 



you would have to be insane not to be on this one


even if the heads drop to 15 cents after the record date - you are still looking at least 80% + profit (that's assuming the IPO remains at 50 cents on opening - if it is oversubscribed and bolts to 70-80 cents you could see a gain of at least 100-150% on your overall holding

good luck to all holders - enjoy the ride over the upcoming weeks

we should see a steady rise up until the record date


----------



## ALFguy (15 August 2006)

Ok, maybe I'm not getting this, but surely if it's an 'almost' forgone conclusion that ppl holding are looking at a fairly nice profit, then why isn't the whole market leaping in to buy?

Forgive my ignorance


----------



## imajica (15 August 2006)

since the announcement of this offer on July 26th - the share price has risen from around 13 cents to closing this arvo at 20.5 . not huge volume (a few million shares changing hands each day) - it seems that the market as a whole are either: waiting a few weeks in order to buy in closer to the record date   or  clueless to the impact of this in specie distribution. 

even if the JPR share price tanks after the record date - there is still considerable upside. 


for informative posts on this company - check out trade4profit's analysis over at sharescene forum


----------



## Morgan (15 August 2006)

Have to say I'm not getting this entirely either.

http://www.jupiterenergy.com.au/Media/EMN.jpg

Maybe market players are more interested in BEI & MBT at the moment for biofuel exposure?

If biofuel project of JPR is to be "spun off", then surely the value of this project will be removed from what now constitutes JPR after the new company lists? 
If JPR currently only has a market capitalisation of $24mill, how can the biofuel project be worth $40mill on its own? Does this suggest after in-specie distribution, original JPR stock will plummet?

Forgive me if I am missing something......


----------



## imajica (16 August 2006)

although purely speculative at this stage  - the JPR share price will definitely fall after the record date - even if the price plummets to only 5cents - with the in specie distribution - you would still be up around 35%


----------



## canny (16 August 2006)

The Jupiter 'shell' after the bio fuel spin off will certainly not be worthless. They have a remaining cash value - and a new deal waiting to be 'backed in'. This of course, has not been announced to market yet, but those of us that follow the movements of Pet Ventures, have read the writing on the wall when PV got in early.
The recent placement went ot sophisticated investors only, who don't dump their money in places for nothing.
The results for the 'shell' of JPR will probably be announced in dribs and drabs after the spin off - but if you hold, it's likely to be a very pleasant ride!

Also, as I said at the start of the thread, finance is no problem for the spin off. They have everything under control for it looking over subscribed and will likely shoot quickly beyond the 50c buy in.
Of course there will be sceptics - that's why some people can make money and others sit back shaking their heads until it's too late, or they just get a little profit instead of a massive one.
There is risk in any spec stock - this is a marvellous play of the reward being well worth the risk.
Canny (Rakia HC)


----------



## ALFguy (16 August 2006)

imajica said:
			
		

> for informative posts on this company - check out trade4profit's analysis over at sharescene forum




There's a lot of talk about 'options' on sharescene and since I don't know anything about options, I just want to clarify - Jupiter Energy shareholders will receive 1 share in Jupiter Biofuels Limited for every 1.61 to 1.88 shares held in Jupiter Energy as at the record date. Meaning normal everyday, run of the mill shares right?

ie, I buy JPR and following the record date, I'm allocated the new Biofuels shares? Simple as that?

Appreciate it's very speculative.


----------



## imajica (16 August 2006)

that is exactly right   I don't really know much about options either - I usually only buy run of the mill shares as well!!!

some calculations

I recently bought 26000 shares = cost about 6 grand

after the record date I'll receive about 14000 (approx) biofuels shares at an implied value of 50 cents= approx 7 grand worth

now, even if the existing JPR shares tank down to say 5 cents (im sure they will probably level off  around 15 cents though) the 6k portfolio is still worth:

                                          $7000 - biofuels shares
                                          $1300 - existing JPR shares


                                           total: $8300 (38% profit -worst case scenario)

there u go, even if the existing shares tank beyond belief you are still going to make a healthy profit of 2300 bucks on an initial investment of 6k

now, on the other hand, if the IPO lists at a premium (which is a definite possibility) this will exponentially increase your profit.


----------



## imajica (16 August 2006)

forgot to mention that although after the record date the shares will be allocated to your trading  account - you may have to wait a month or so before it officially lists on the ASX. waiting 4-6weeks is not bad for a min 38% profit


----------



## Stinger (16 August 2006)

From my understanding, to be eligible for the Biofuel shares you only have to hold the Jupiter shares at record date. Therefore it is possible to sell the Jupiter shares the day following the record date, and still recieve your allocation in Biofuel, therefore hopefully selling your Jupiter shares before they drop too much.

Am i right in thinking this?


----------



## imajica (16 August 2006)

I'm pretty sure that this is the case - will have to look further into this

One thing I know for sure is that over the next few weeks the share price will rise the closer we get to the record date


----------



## ALFguy (16 August 2006)

I've been reading the anns but can't see a record date.
Is this something that will be decided during the shareholder meeting?


----------



## imajica (17 August 2006)

the record date will be determined soon as the prospectus is being lodged at the end of this month. I would say you have at least a couple of weeks before the record date is upon us

should be an interesting ride


----------



## canny (21 August 2006)

When they tell us the plans for the JPR shell, you might not want to sell out too quickly!!!


----------



## imajica (22 August 2006)

new prospectus will be issued soon and an announcement will be made about the record date in the next week or so. I can't believe the stock has been sold down to 19 cents - its ridiculous. 

all people who currently hold JPR shares - don't worry about day to day fluctuations in price caused by daytraders and weak bastards. hold for a few months, have some nerve and double your money.


----------



## johnmwu3 (22 August 2006)

imajica said:
			
		

> new prospectus will be issued soon and an announcement will be made about the record date in the next week or so. I can't believe the stock has been sold down to 19 cents - its ridiculous.
> 
> all people who currently hold JPR shares - don't worry about day to day fluctuations in price caused by daytraders and weak bastards. hold for a few months, have some nerve and double your money.




IMO the record  date maybe annonced this week(  record date should be next week )since today JPR announced the options.
Hope so.
Cheers,
John3


----------



## imajica (27 August 2006)

have a feeling there will be an announcement this week regarding record date and prospectus. should see a nice surge in the heads


----------



## imajica (28 August 2006)

Clarification regarding the exercise price of listed October 2006 options 

The Board of Jupiter Energy Limited (ASX: JPR) would like to provide the market with some 
clarification regarding the $0.20 exercise price of the existing JPR 31 October 2006 listed options 
(October 2006 options). 

As option holders are aware, the Company will be seeking shareholder approval for an in specie 
distribution of shares in relation to the spin off of its biodiesel subsidiary from JPR as it prepares 
for a public listing of Jupiter Biofuels Limited. 

Holders  of  shares  in  JPR  as  at  the  nominated  record  date  will  be  entitled  to  an  allocation  of 
Jupiter Biofuels Limited shares and as a result, all option holders including those holding October 
2006 options will have to decide prior to the record date whether they wish to exercise any 
options they may hold and therefore participate in the in specie distribution. 
 The clarification is in relation to whether there will be a reduction in the exercise price of any 
unexercised October 2006 options post the in specie distribution having taken place. The 
Company has sought advice from its accountants, lawyers and the Australian Stock Exchange 
Limited (ASX) and has received written advice that confirms that the exercise price of the 
October 2006 options post the in specie distribution will remain at the existing exercise price 
$0.20. 

In accordance with ASX Listing Rule 7.22, the exercise price of each option must be reduced by 
the same amount as the amount returned in relation to each ordinary security. The amount 
returned is based on the book value of Jupiter Biofuels Limited in the accounts of the Company. 
Accordingly, the exercise price of the options will remain the same.  

If shareholders have any questions relating to this matter, please contact JPR Executive Director 
Geoff Gander on 0417 914 137. 

should clear out the weak hands


nice sp increase today


----------



## johnmwu3 (28 August 2006)

From technical point, today is a good buying time, JPR may have another up wave. Lets watch !


----------



## imajica (30 August 2006)

announcement any day now regarding the record date and biofuels prospectus . get set everybody. when this occurs we are gonna see 30c + on the heads.


----------



## imajica (18 September 2006)

Record Date for the in specie distribution is the 6th November!!!!!!  there will be a massive rally and increase in shareprice in late October.


----------



## maverick11 (19 September 2006)

is now a good time to buy in?

Call me sceptical, but does this sound too good to be true??


----------



## imajica (22 September 2006)

the lodgement of the prospectus was officially announced after the close of trade today. This was the confirmation that everyone was yearning for. The share price will see a nice surge on Monday and will remain strong until the record date of the in specie. I still see value below 25c


----------



## imajica (22 September 2006)

Lodgment of Jupiter Biofuels Prospectus 

The Board of Jupiter Energy Limited (ASX: JPR) (Jupiter Energy) is pleased to advise 
shareholders that Jupiter Energy's 100% owned subsidiary, Jupiter Biofuels Limited 
(Jupiter Biofuels), has today lodged a Prospectus with ASIC and will be seeking to raise 
A$75 million via the issue of 150 million shares at an issue price of $0.50 per share. The 
Prospectus is now available for review at www.jupiterbiofuels.com.au

The proposed $75m fund raising is an integral part of the process of spinning off Jupiter 
Biofuels from Jupiter Energy via an In-specie distribution and listing Jupiter Biofuels as a 
stand alone entity on the ASX. The Prospectus will raise the required capital to fund the 
construction of a 250,000 Tonnes Per Annum biodiesel plant in Kuantan, Malaysia and 
provide the necessary working capital to support the organisation until the facility goes 
into planned production in April 2008. 

Jupiter Energy's shareholders will be called to consider and vote on the proposed In-
specie distribution as part of the upcoming Jupiter Energy Annual General Meeting.  For 
this purpose, a Notice of Meeting will be sent to Jupiter Energy shareholders and this will 
contain all information required by shareholders to form an opinion on how to vote.  The 
Notice of Meeting is expected to be dispatched to all Jupiter Energy shareholders, with a 
copy of the Prospectus, in early October and the Annual General Meeting will be held on 
10 November 2006. All Jupiter Energy shareholders, as at the nominated Record Date of 
17 November 2006, will be entitled to receive shares in Jupiter Biofuels on an 
approximate conversion rate of 1 for 2 (that is to say, a shareholder with 10,000 Jupiter 
Energy shares as at the Record Date would receive 5,000 Jupiter Biofuels shares at no 
cost). The exact conversion rate used will be based on a specific mathematical formula 
which is: 

Conversion Rate = JPR Shares divided by 80,000,000 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
where JPR Shares is the number of fully paid ordinary shares held within Jupiter Energy 
as at the Record Date and 80,000,000 is the total number of Jupiter Biofuels shares to be 
distributed to Jupiter Energy shareholders via the In-specie distribution. 

The offer of Jupiter Biofuels shares will be made pursuant to the Prospectus and anyone 
wishing to acquire Jupiter Biofuels shares under the public offer will need to complete 
the application form that will be in the Prospectus.   

For the avoidance of doubt, if Jupiter Energy shareholders approve the In-specie 
distribution of Jupiter Biofuels shares at the Annual General Meeting, shareholders will 
not be required to complete an application form in order to receive their allocation of 
Jupiter Biofuels shares.  Shareholders wishing to apply to acquire additional Jupiter 
Biofuels shares under the public offer will need to complete the application form that will 
be in the Prospectus. 

The following indicative timetable outlines the important dates that Jupiter Energy 
shareholders and option holders need to be aware of. These dates are indicative only and 
may change. 

INDICATIVE TIMETABLE 

Lodgement of Jupiter Biofuels Limited Prospectus with the                      22 September 2006 
ASIC.  

Exposure Period Ends.                                                          29 September 2006 

Availability of Printed Prospectus.                                               04 October 2006 

Despatch of the Jupiter Energy Notice of Annual General                           05 October2006 
Meeting that includes a resolution to approve the In-specie 
distribution. A copy of the Jupiter Biofuels Prospectus will 
be attached. 

Despatch of a letter to all Jupiter Energy option holders                         13 October 2006 
outlining the process by which options should be exercised 
with an appropriate exercise application form attached. 

Recommended date by which Jupiter Energy option                                   20 October 2006 
holders should submit application monies for the exercise 
of all Jupiter Energy options (8, 12 and 20 cent options). * 

Expiry date of listed 20 cent Jupiter Energy options.                             31 October 2006 

Annual General Meeting of Jupiter Energy Shareholders.                         10 November 2006 

Record Date on which the In-specie distribution of Jupiter       5.00pm WST on 17 November 2006 
Biofuels shares will be based. 

Closing Date of Jupiter Biofuels Limited Prospectus **           5.00pm WST on 20 November 2006 

Despatch of Holding Statements.                                                23 November 2006 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Trading of Jupiter Biofuels Shares on ASX expected to                                                    30 November 2006 
commence.


----------



## imajica (23 September 2006)

Mission to Jupiter

Shuttle payload : JPR shares


----------



## canny (23 September 2006)

It's a brilliant prospectus. 160 pages and beautifully put together. Can see where the time went!
OK - thoughts - anyone with any sense at this stage wanting into the IPO would be buying JPR under 25c instead of applying through the prospectus.
(or maybe uner 35c - as there is still the value of the JPR share left)

The fact that it is now 1 for 2 instead of 1 for 1.87ish - their last estimate, means that they must now expect all the options to be converted (and let's face it, why WOULDN'T you convert them!)
We may get a situation when the share price hits over 30c - especially if the IPO is over subscribed, which I expect to be announced fairly quickly, that the cheapest entry to the IPO may well be through buying JPRO and converting. If at any stage the JPRO fall more than 20c behind the heads, that is where the Bio Fuels people will want to enter.
Not only do you get the free hare, but you still have the inhgerent value of whatever asserts are added to the JPR shell.  

Certainly a no brainer - and as more people see it, the price will only get higher.
Cheers


----------



## maverick11 (23 September 2006)

ok this is a newbie question - still learning here!

...but how do they raise money by giving free in specie shares to JPR shareholders??

ok, if i'm not mistaken, if you own JPR shares on Nov 11th then they will give you 1 bioshare share for every 2 JPR shares you own correct?  And you get to keep the JPR shares as well?  And if these are worth 0.50 each, then even if the JPR share bottoms out, you still have the biofuel share value?

Am i missing something?


----------



## imajica (23 September 2006)

its as simple as that - there is no underlying deception, I promise!

the closer we get to the record date - the higher the full price shares will go in anticipation of the in specie distribution. u can either sell at the peak, or hold and recieve ur allocated shares.

either way u should make a tidy profit


on Monday these are gonna rise as a result of the prospectus - buy into any weakness


----------



## canny (24 September 2006)

Maverick, it's a bonus for JPR holders - and 80 million shares will be given in this way into the new IPO. Many are long term investors in JPR.
Another $75million will be raised with the issue of 150 million shares via the prospectus application at 50c each.
As you can imagine, this instantly gives value of 25c to a JPR shares for the IPO alone, plus the value of the JPR share itself, means we should see trading up around the 30c mark plus fairly quickly.
If the IPO closes early over  subscribed, (which I believe it will ) the only entry in will be via JPR and JPRO (converted only) all meaning the float is likely to open well above 50c - giving even more premium value to JPR in the next few weeks.
Also, a Pet Ventures deal is forecast to be backed into the JPR shell, which cements a brilliant all round deal.

Becoming the no brainer of the year imo..


----------



## maverick11 (25 September 2006)

they are gonna rocket, got in this morning, up about 10% higher than close last week!  Should see 30cps in the next few weeks


----------



## canny (25 September 2006)

Some sensible posts from 'the other place'
Mine and t4p's:

It's a brilliant prospectus. 160 pages and beautifully put together. Can see where the time went!
OK - thoughts - anyone with any sense at this stage wanting into the IPO would be buying JPR under 25c instead of applying through the prospectus.
(or maybe uner 35c - as there is still the value of the JPR share left)

The fact that it is now 1 for 2 instead of 1 for 1.87ish - their last estimate, means that they must now expect all the options to be converted (and let's face it, why WOULDN'T you convert them!)
We may get a situation when the share price hits over 30c - especially if the IPO is over subscribed, which I expect to be announced fairly quickly, that the cheapest entry to the IPO could well be through buying JPRO and converting. If at any stage the JPRO fall more than 20c behind the heads, that is where the Bio Fuels people will want to enter. For that reason, up to October 20th - I would imagine JPRO will stay almost precisely 20c behind the heads. May see some premium initially, but it'll be close.
Not only do you get the free share, but you still have the inhgerent value of whatever assets are added to the JPR shell. 
We're in for a fun and frantic 4 weeks - and then the REAL fun begins!!
Certainly a no brainer - and as more people see it, the price will only get higher.
Cheers
Trade4profit posts:
The IPO is very much as good as I expected...which by the way, was always likely to be above what many others were expecting.

lol...and what a weekend to release it...nicely timed with Branson's $1.5b commitment to this very industry!

Suffice to say I am pretty happy!

The key here is the conservative nature of all the variables...a brilliant move in my mind, that lets those informed among us paint their own picture...fill in the gaps and buy according to their own value models.

Brilliant!

The alternative is to overstate everything as many previous IPO's have...then leave the market in the mindset of discounting for this and discounting for that, which results in a negative overall assessment.

i would be surprised not to see serious buying ensue...but while the IPO remains open, we may not see too much "exhuberance" eventuate...I expect we will not see that until the IPO becomes fully subscribed...and JPR becomes an oversubscriptions vehicle!

So much to like about this prospectus at every level.

Notice how much they expect to get for the crude Glycerin (byproduct)?

Nothing...zip...nada!

This is yet another inbuilt safety margin...and is in stark contrast to some of the other IPO's, where the Glycerin by-product becomes a key element of the value model.

Current spot "Crude" Glycerin prices are in the US$50 range per tonne (and falling)...10 tonnes of biodiesel produces roughly 1 tonne of crude Glycerin. There is a glut in crude glycerin at the moment...so assuming a zero return will be viewed as a good move.

Some of the "competitors" are effectively relying on the glycerin by-product to tip their profitability over the line!

Interestingly however, "refined" Glycerin is a different beast all together and even in an oversupply scenario, should see an absolute floor around US$350 per tonne due to industry parameters (ie, becomes a viable industrial product at this level for alternative applications)...but has recently sold near US$900 per tonne. 

I believe JPR will eventually look seriously at the refined path for their by-product?

Amazing to think JPR's palm oil Biodiesel can land in the EU for around $250 cheaper per tonne than their locally produced product...what an advantage for Jupter Biofuels and clearly the reason behind the 5 year offtake agreement with such a highly respected energy group.

Really, it is hard to see this thing not make money!

And another post:
May not run too much this week...after all, we are still in the "viewing" period.

Some will however move earlier than others and pick up on the deal...and as you say, view anything under 25c in JPR as a cheap entry, clearly however, any doubts about the success of the IPO may manifest in buying interest for JPR during the viewing period and indeed may continue until uptake interest starts to leak out.

It is hard to imgine however, anyone happy to commit to the IPO at 50c, not deciding to also (or alternatively) take up stock in JPR at current prices.

Remembering of course...JPR at 26c (should be higher) only accounts for the IPO spin off at par value...we have the residual JPR shell value to add to this, ranging anything from 4 - 12c, depending on your view. In any account, with over 7c per share cash at hand pre record date, it is hard to imagine the price falling below this for any decent period of time.

Shares = 116,034,523
Options (20c) = 22,338,004
Options (unlisted (12c) = 8,250,000
Options (unlisted 8c) = 4,878,000
Directors options (transferred out of JPR) = 0

Total (fully diluted) = 151,409,527

80,000,000 divided by 151,409,527 = .5284

I suggest the "approximate" 1:2 ratio as suggested in the prospectus is simply a reflection of the "conservative" view of the prospectus!

IPO (par value) value in JPR: .5284 x .50 = 26.4c

My personal view is a listing premium on the IPO which should see 60+ on the IPO and a shell value for JPR of at least 7c (cash backing)

Using these figures, we get...

.5284 (ratio) x .60 (IPO) + 7c (JPR shell)= 38.7c JPR inherent value.

Things to watch out for...

1. IPO closing early (add 3c to current JPR price)
2. Large into's/funds taking a position (add 5c to current JPR price)
3. Early news of energy asset (add 5-10c to current JPR price)
4. Rising Oil price (add 1c to JPR for every $1 rise)
5. Continued positive Biofuels coverage (add ?)
6. Performance of peers (add ?)

If all the abve fell into place perfectly, JPR prices pre-record date of 60c would not surprise me...although I would not be holding my breath.

Of course, negative outcomes in each of these may well result in a subtraction of value from the current JPR value equation.

Anyway...in making a balanced assessment here, I see far more likelyhood of upside and not downside on my figures...I guess time will tell.

Cheers!
Back to me:
Trade, - 
LOL!! 38c was my prediction for *****, and it's your *conservative* figure!
I actually believe that we'll see a sharp run of early smart money into JPR this week as people realise that at this price it's a massive discount to the IPO plus a bonus of the shell value (which should retain a fair value as their is some JPR ownership in JBF plus cash value and asset to most likely be 'inserted')
Certainly see 30c some time fairly soon on the cards.


----------



## maverick11 (25 September 2006)

just to confirm, do you only need to hold JPR on the close of 17th Nov right to get your biofuel share allocation?  I mean you can but the day before and sell the day after and still get the biofuel species?  Do you think we will need to make an application, or will it automatically get approved?

According to my conservative calc's it would more than likely be better to hold throught the record date and cash in on the biofuel species and take a hit on the JPR's


----------



## canny (25 September 2006)

Maverick - use ethe 3 day prior AT LEAST, as your safe holding date.
Don't forget though, they could be trading over 40c by then!!
You *will* automatically be granted the JBF shares if you are a holder - they have put that in writing in the ann.

INDICATIVE TIMETABLE
Lodgement of Jupiter Biofuels Limited Prospectus with the ASIC.
22 September 2006
Exposure Period Ends.
29 September 2006
Availability of Printed Prospectus.
04 October 2006
Despatch of the Jupiter Energy Notice of Annual General Meeting that includes a resolution to approve the In-specie distribution. A copy of the Jupiter Biofuels Prospectus will be attached.
05 October2006
Despatch of a letter to all Jupiter Energy option holders outlining the process by which options should be exercised with an appropriate exercise application form attached.
13 October 2006
Recommended date by which Jupiter Energy option holders should submit application monies for the exercise of all Jupiter Energy options (8, 12 and 20 cent options). *
20 October 2006
Expiry date of listed 20 cent Jupiter Energy options.
31 October 2006
Annual General Meeting of Jupiter Energy Shareholders.
10 November 2006
Record Date on which the In-specie distribution of Jupiter Biofuels shares will be based.
5.00pm WST on 17 November 2006
Closing Date of Jupiter Biofuels Limited Prospectus **
5.00pm WST on 20 November 2006
Despatch of Holding Statements.
23 November 2006
Trading of Jupiter Biofuels Shares on ASX expected to commence.
30 November 2006
* The Board of Jupiter Energy recommends that option holders send application forms and attached cheque for the exercise of options to the share registry by 20 October 2006 to avoid any potential for options not to be converted by the Record Date or, in the case of the listed $0.20 options, the options to expire.
** This date may change at the discretion of the Jupiter Biofuels Limited Board.


----------



## maverick11 (25 September 2006)

well i got in today, so all assured.  This might be a silly question, but will the JBF shares just mysteriously pop up in my online trading account one day late Nov??


----------



## canny (25 September 2006)

Yes! (shares will appear)
Brilliant isn't it!


----------



## Realist (25 September 2006)

I've bought some.


----------



## canny (25 September 2006)

Welcome to the no brainer party realist!!!


----------



## imajica (25 September 2006)

next few weeks are going to be interesting!

welcome  realist


----------



## ALFguy (25 September 2006)

Certainly is looking more interesting, but given the timescale is there really likely to be any excitement just yet? I would have thought nearer the record date?

Am just being indecisive about when to get in


----------



## canny (25 September 2006)

ALFguy said:
			
		

> Certainly is looking more interesting, but given the timescale is there really likely to be any excitement just yet? I would have thought nearer the record date?
> 
> Am just being indecisive about when to get in



ALFguy - of course you can wait till nearer the record date - but can you imagine what the trading price will be by then? (My guess is over 40c)
Likely scenarios being that the IPO will be closed early as over subscribed - (VERY likely) meaning the only way in is via JPR, or buy them on market at a very likely premium market price on float.
There is an energy deal being prepared to back into the JPR shell, which will give it some nice action after the JBF float - so all in all, it's an adventure packed few weeks coming up!!
The JPR share is *already* worth approx 32c - 25/26c for the free share - plus the shell value at minimum 7c cash value.
So - you can see that today - JPR is trading at a real discount and is a bloody bargain!!!!!!

If you have money to be made elsewhere in th next 3/4 weeks, then your cheapest entry in now might be via JPRO. Expensive compared to the heads right now, but leaves you trading money in the meantime. They can be converted for 20c - or traded when the heads hit 30c plus.
So many ways to make money - just wish I had more of it to start with!!!!!


----------



## Morgan (26 September 2006)

18.5  What the hey!!   
Or back up the trailer again......


----------



## Realist (26 September 2006)

Who cares what the price is now?  

Wait till November.. We'll all be billionaires...       :


----------



## ALFguy (26 September 2006)

canny said:
			
		

> ALFguy - of course you can wait till nearer the record date - but can you imagine what the trading price will be by then? (My guess is over 40c)
> Likely scenarios being that the IPO will be closed early as over subscribed - (VERY likely) meaning the only way in is via JPR, or buy them on market at a very likely premium market price on float.
> There is an energy deal being prepared to back into the JPR shell, which will give it some nice action after the JBF float - so all in all, it's an adventure packed few weeks coming up!!
> The JPR share is *already* worth approx 32c - 25/26c for the free share - plus the shell value at minimum 7c cash value.
> ...





Thanks Canny - you're dead right, this is an unbelievable bargain and it now appears some bigger buyers are looking to take a position. Might actually start a run earlier so I'm in


----------



## Porper (27 September 2006)

ALFguy said:
			
		

> Thanks Canny - you're dead right, this is an unbelievable bargain and it now appears some bigger buyers are looking to take a position. Might actually start a run earlier so I'm in




More of a bargain now.There is virtually no bid depth and the price has plummeted the past few weeks.

Should be a warning to all, as this stock has been ramped up on here for a while now.If you had stop losses you would be out.If you don't you are B.H.P. (Buy, hope, pray).

It's not to say it wont do ok, but some people on here have bought on quotes such as "no brainer" etc. That quote could be correct but not in the context it was used.


----------



## Realist (27 September 2006)

Porper said:
			
		

> More of a bargain now.There is virtually no bid depth and the price has plummeted the past few weeks.
> 
> Should be a warning to all, as this stock has been ramped up on here for a while now.If you had stop losses you would be out.If you don't you are B.H.P. (Buy, hope, pray).
> 
> It's not to say it wont do ok, but some people on here have bought on quotes such as "no brainer" etc. That quote could be correct but not in the context it was used.




Well I bought some at 20c.

I've studied their investor presentations, read their announcements and to me it seems like a good *punt!*

I don't use stop losses, this is a classic example of why. Getting stopped out defeats the whole purpose of buying and getting the 1 for 2 deal. And I will hold till late November no matter what the price goes to unless I learn some fundamental reason why not to.

The question is - will I buy more at 16c.

The answer is yeah, but I need to do more research first - we've missed something surely?


----------



## maverick11 (27 September 2006)

yeah this one's got me puzzled.  Bought at 20cps and will still hold


----------



## Realist (27 September 2006)

I'm gonna spend an hour trying to figure this bugger out.

Either we've been duped.

Or it is wise to buy more.  I'm not sure which.


----------



## Morgan (27 September 2006)

Well a director was spending his money buying up on Monday for 20.5c.
One would assume he would have an even greater insight to the fundamentals of the company split.
Yes I have been reading the company announcement details over the past few weeks and am wondering if despite this I am missing something vital that would not make these a buy?
Good luck to whoever got the 16centers today, though didn't look like many went through at that price - unless something fishy going on- somebody selling to themselves?


----------



## Porper (27 September 2006)

Realist said:
			
		

> I'm gonna spend an hour trying to figure this bugger out.
> 
> Either we've been duped.
> 
> Or it is wise to buy more.  I'm not sure which.




Only a guess, but all this talk of the IPO being oversubscribed is cobblers.Nobody knows for sure either way.If the market thinks it will be a flop, you have your answer as to the sell off.

Also I bet a pound to a penny that this has been , let's say mentioned a lot   on another forum.In a thinly traded stock like this, that can get the price moving.

I know not eveybody is interested, but a chart with this much divergence is a no go for a lot of people.

Hope it turns out ok for people, it is highly risky to say the least.


----------



## Realist (27 September 2006)

Yeah, but Porper I am not interested in charts. I bought purely on the 1 for 2 share deal. And the fact it is a bio fuel company with fair prospects.

I know it is a gamble - sure. It aint an investment.

I just thought based on what I know it is worth a punt.

Why it has dropped to 16c is the big question?   Someone knows something we don't.


----------



## ALFguy (27 September 2006)

Realist said:
			
		

> Yeah, but Porper I am not interested in charts. I bought purely on the 1 for 2 share deal. And the fact it is a bio fuel company with fair prospects.
> 
> I know it is a gamble - sure. It aint an investment.
> 
> ...




Yep, charts don't really factor into this sort of development.

Sell offs like this appear to spook more sellers, hence the drop. Could it be that the big players are watching in the wings waiting to chomp up at a low?


----------



## canny (27 September 2006)

I think the fall this aftrnoon was purely 'market panic' after 200,000 shares were sold in one hit at .175c. The next few tumbled after that - and then some support came back into the buying.
Maybe we won't see the big buyers until the IPO is sent out in paper form - it's only in its lodgement week.
For whatever reasons (and I suspect cleansing of the register to remove as many traders as possible to get a successful IPO which isn't instantly sold down) - we are being played with at the moment.
I'm going to hold and see it through.
There is a term which would probably get the post removed if used it in its entirety, but I believe the big players are brain f'ing us!!!
Hang on in there if you've got the balls, otherwise take porpers advice and wait for a positive market reaction.
The positive reaction will certainly come as the IPO is taken up and hopefully closed early. It could have been underwritten, but the company was so confident that they have not worried and avoided the 7.5% underwriting fee. They are sure it will be fully subscribed and possibly quickly.
That's our best case scenario here.
Sorry if you saw my 'no brainer' as ramping porper - it was meant to inject excitement and alert people to the possibilities here - you can see I have taken JPR in the tipping comp this month, and for October, and I've genuinely put my money where my mouth is.
I actually believe we can quadruple our outlay from here by the end of the year.


----------



## watsonc (27 September 2006)

Biofuel companies follow oil prices. The lower the oil price the less pressure there is for alternative energy sources. Maybe that is why this stock has fallen???? who knows???


----------



## maverick11 (27 September 2006)

I won't be losing any sleep over it.  It seems well backed, and afterall, you can't expect it to rocket 7 weeks out from record date!  Give it time.


----------



## Morgan (28 September 2006)

Been mulling this one over trying to work out why JPR holders would want to sell at 16c.
The documentation (still) says that one 50c JBF share will be issued for every two JPR shares (plus retaining the residual JPR share value).
Maybe the issue lies with the outstanding options?
Documentation states that the valuation models are based on the assumption that all outstanding options are exercised.
Bearing in mind that there are still unexercised 8c and 12c options out there; if you were a JPR holder and needed funds to exercise options, then it would still make sense to be a seller at 16c, if this gave you ready cash to exercise your options at a lower price than the current share price.
Anyone else thinking along those lines??


----------



## Realist (28 September 2006)

Who has the balls to buy more at 17 cents?

The difference between investors and traders is investors are so confident in what they are buying that if the price goes down they buy more!   Traders on the other hand use stop losses, if they price goes down they think they were wrong and bail!

I bought at 20c, I may put more in at 17c.

I wanna study this a bit more though first...


----------



## ALFguy (28 September 2006)

Surely the cheaper this gets, the more attractive it is since you'll be increasing your allocation of JBF shares.

Even if it tanks in the next week or so, you're still holding the JBF value so buying more as it drops appears a sensible option.

That said, all holders/buyers are depending on the IPO being oversubscribed.

Anyone hazard a guess as to when info about the IPO will be released?


----------



## maverick11 (28 September 2006)

but the question is, why the drop??


----------



## ALFguy (28 September 2006)

maverick11 said:
			
		

> but the question is, why the drop??




1. Still early days, no news on IPO
2. As Morgan pointed out re options
3. Placement?   
4. Big players manipulating?

I would personally go with the idea that there's expectations of this taking off sooner rather than later so any selling now simply fuels more selling. Anyone wanting to get into this in a big way would be sitting back and watching how low it goes before making a move.


----------



## ALFguy (29 September 2006)

Realist said:
			
		

> Who has the balls to buy more at 17 cents?




Maybe 16? 

How's your studying going Realist?


----------



## Realist (29 September 2006)

ALFguy said:
			
		

> Maybe 16?
> 
> How's your studying going Realist?





Badly, it is my last day at work.    Have to study over the long weekend..


----------



## ALFguy (29 September 2006)

Realist said:
			
		

> Badly, it is my last day at work.    Have to study over the long weekend..




That's a bummer! But was actually refering to your study of JPR/JBF


----------



## Realist (29 September 2006)

ALFguy said:
			
		

> That's a bummer! But was actually refering to your study of JPR/JBF




So was I!


----------



## canny (29 September 2006)

The sterling float and the price of oil probably contributed - but I like the theory that some long termers with 8c options need to free up some cash.
That would certainly account for it.
If all options are NOT exercised, then the ration increases and we'll get more than 1 for 2.
The IPO isn't even OPEN yet - much too early to worry imo.


----------



## ALFguy (4 October 2006)

US keeping the oil price down again with their usual worries over the strengthening Russian economic position and of course the upcoming elections. What a dilemma for them considering they're wanting to impose sanctions on Iran.

Oil prices may be the biggest contributing factor here, but still, selling down to 15.5c today with a rather unhealthy looking depth is a little disconcerting.

That said, if I had the spare cash, I'd buy that lot at 16c!


----------



## maverick11 (4 October 2006)

ALFguy said:
			
		

> selling down to 15.5c today with a rather unhealthy looking depth is a little disconcerting.





yeah, the thorn in my portfolio at the moment!     Surely things will pick up in the next few weeks closer to Nov?


----------



## Shroomos (4 October 2006)

will bonus shares be allocated on day of public offer? Will shares be open to trade on the day of the public offer? If so, I cant see the problem, essencially that is approx 25 cents each added to the top of your existing shares (which are now 15), what is the problem? infact, with the current volitility on a low price stock like this, it looks like it will proivide some good short term trading


----------



## ALFguy (4 October 2006)

Shroomos said:
			
		

> will bonus shares be allocated on day of public offer? Will shares be open to trade on the day of the public offer? If so, I cant see the problem, essencially that is approx 25 cents each added to the top of your existing shares (which are now 15), what is the problem? infact, with the current volitility on a low price stock like this, it looks like it will proivide some good short term trading




That's my understanding, shares allocated and available to trade on the day.

No-one said there was a problem, other than having bought in at a slightly higher price and wondering why at 15c there are so few takers.
As you say, at 15c you're essentially buying a JBF share for 25c plus the value of your JPR following the IPO.

Saying that, my problem is not having any cash to buy more at this price - or whatever price it gets to soon


----------



## maverick11 (4 October 2006)

i got in @ 20cps    

So i take it this isn't one to loose sleep over?  :


----------



## ALFguy (4 October 2006)

maverick11 said:
			
		

> i got in @ 20cps
> 
> So i take it this isn't one to loose sleep over?  :




I was in at 19c, then 17c, so why not 15c   

No cash left!!

Might drop further though


----------



## Shroomos (4 October 2006)

ALFguy said:
			
		

> That's my understanding, shares allocated and available to trade on the day.
> 
> No-one said there was a problem, other than having bought in at a slightly higher price and wondering why at 15c there are so few takers.
> As you say, at 15c you're essentially buying a JBF share for 25c plus the value of your JPR following the IPO.
> ...



yeah, it is interesting that it has dropped to 15 cents, as pointed out, oil may have something to do with it. I think, with a 50 cent bonus on every 2 shares, it still seems like a strong buy, and, like I pointed out, if it does remain volitile like this, (hopefully upwardly volitile) then it looks like a good short term trade


----------



## ALFguy (4 October 2006)

Shroomos said:
			
		

> yeah, it is interesting that it has dropped to 15 cents, as pointed out, oil may have something to do with it. I think, with a 50 cent bonus on every 2 shares, it still seems like a strong buy, and, like I pointed out, if it does remain volitile like this, (hopefully upwardly volitile) then it looks like a good short term trade




I'd be surprised if anyone sells at below 15c, but wouldn't be surprised to see it step up to 17c again soon. Like you say, possible short term trading but on low(ish) volume.

Bloody oil prices!  :


----------



## Shroomos (4 October 2006)

ALFguy said:
			
		

> I'd be surprised if anyone sells at below 15c, but wouldn't be surprised to see it step up to 17c again soon. Like you say, possible short term trading but on low(ish) volume.
> 
> Bloody oil prices!  :



yeah,the problem with these penny stocks is the low trading, although this one isnt too bad, hopefully, as happens, once it starts to go up, more people will get keen, making it a higher demand stock, making it more liquidable. It should do as time  draws closer to the share offer. HOPEFULLY!!


----------



## ALFguy (4 October 2006)

There's a real mixed bag of perspectives on other forums about how this is going to pan out. All make very interesting reading.

From stating that the IPO will be oversubscribed, fueling a buying frenzy in JPR, to doomsday scenarios of a dramatically discounted JBF listing and a fall to all time lows for JPR.

Having taken all things into account, from the prospectus to market reactions so far, I still think it's going to be a winner. 
The current selling is nothing new - a transition from traders to investors most likely. Plus it's still very early days.

Hoping to speak to a broker friend about his opinions on the IPO soon.


----------



## Shroomos (4 October 2006)

ALFguy said:
			
		

> There's a real mixed bag of perspectives on other forums about how this is going to pan out. All make very interesting reading.
> 
> From stating that the IPO will be oversubscribed, fueling a buying frenzy in JPR, to doomsday scenarios of a dramatically discounted JBF listing and a fall to all time lows for JPR.
> 
> ...



excuse my ignorance, but what does IPO stand for?


----------



## Rainbowsend_au (4 October 2006)

IPO - Initial Public Offering


----------



## ALFguy (4 October 2006)

Shroomos said:
			
		

> excuse my ignorance, but what does IPO stand for?




Not ignnorance, just learning hey   

IPO > Initial public offering  - in this case it's the Jupiter Biofuels (JBF) IPO to raise 75mil.

Ok, Rainbowsend beat me to it. I should read all the threads first in future  :


----------



## Shroomos (5 October 2006)

just a post to get this back as a talking point today, what does everyone think of this one?


----------



## maverick11 (5 October 2006)

well this one has me a little confused, but I think the price fall has something to do with unexcercised options and nervous sellers.  A director bought up big at 20.5c and he would know more than we would right?

The specie distribution should go ahead which should see a min value of current jpr shares as 25cps.  I bought in @ 20c, so jpr would have to tank to below 5c before i loose out.  Then there is the theory of whether the ipo will open at a premium or discounted listing - only time will tell.

Either way, it's going to either be a winner and make a lot of money or at least pull out even.  It's still early days


----------



## Morgan (5 October 2006)

Note the latest announcement of a director buying in at 17.5c earlier this week. Also note on his holding statement that his remaining options are at 20c.
Hopefully all the 8c and 12c options have now been excercised.
Today will be interesting considering yesterday's increasing volume and decreasing price. 
My position is at 20c   but still considering whether to give JPR another 'kiss of death' at 15c (14.5?)


----------



## Shroomos (5 October 2006)

Morgan said:
			
		

> Note the latest announcement of a director buying in at 17.5c earlier this week. Also note on his holding statement that his remaining options are at 20c.
> Hopefully all the 8c and 12c options have now been excercised.
> Today will be interesting considering yesterday's increasing volume and decreasing price.
> My position is at 20c   but still considering whether to give JPR another 'kiss of death' at 15c (14.5?)



his wife... wonder if she is a hard b**ch, ha


----------



## Shroomos (5 October 2006)

i cant see y this has dropped so much, sentiment on the forum seems positive... i would have thought that this may crooss to the general comunity


----------



## ALFguy (5 October 2006)

Some panic selling going on this morning - 14c   

I wonder, is everyone considering grabbing some more but holding out to see how far it drops? If this is the case, that's a good reason we're not seeing an influx of buyers right now.

As we see ppl panic selling like this, the buyers may aswell drop their price and sit and wait. I can see this turning on a dime when/if any large buys are posted.

That said, it's emotionally draining watching it sell off like this!


----------



## maverick11 (5 October 2006)

but i don't see what the panic is for?  Simply because of the JBF spin off devaluing the JPR share price??

Talk about draining to watch!


----------



## ALFguy (5 October 2006)

I guess uncertainty? No-one knows whether there'll be any uptake on the IPO.

Looks like there was a release yesterday of a disclosure document under the ticker JBF detailing everything about the IPO - all 160 pages of it!


----------



## Shroomos (5 October 2006)

maverick11 said:
			
		

> but i don't see what the panic is for?  Simply because of the JBF spin off devaluing the JPR share price??
> 
> Talk about draining to watch!



I cant see why holders would be worried about a devalued share price, when it should even out, or be better off, when bonus shares are issued. I would lean towards being better off. I would have thought this would keep the current shares fairly strong, unless it is correcting itself after the fluctuation. That said, there is not alot of trading happing now, so who knows where this will go. In the long run, I think it will do good though,  but what would I know, let me know your opinions.


----------



## Shroomos (5 October 2006)

ALFguy said:
			
		

> I guess uncertainty? No-one knows whether there'll be any uptake on the IPO.
> 
> Looks like there was a release yesterday of a disclosure document under the ticker JBF detailing everything about the IPO - all 160 pages of it!



seemingly another buyback by director yesterday also, he must have confidence in the shareprice potential


----------



## ALFguy (5 October 2006)

Ok, I'm concerned about the price as much as the next man....but take a look at the depth: Yeah the buy side is p#ss poor and we're only seeing buyers step in now and again....

...BUT....look at the sell side > 

Only 3 at 15c
no-one at 15.5c or 16c!
only 2 at 16.5c
3 at 17c
2 at 17.5c
and so on......

Anyone wanting to place a large buy order would end up booting the share price right up. Just an observation.


----------



## Shroomos (5 October 2006)

ALFguy said:
			
		

> Ok, I'm concerned about the price as much as the next man....but take a look at the depth: Yeah the buy side is p#ss poor and we're only seeing buyers step in now and again....
> 
> ...BUT....look at the sell side >
> 
> ...



yeah right, i see what you mean, fingers crossed then hey.


----------



## ALFguy (5 October 2006)

Buy side building up now - 290k at 14c > some people think this is a bargain


----------



## Realist (5 October 2006)

ALFguy said:
			
		

> Buy side building up now - 290k at 14c > some people think this is a bargain




I bought more at 14c   

I calculate that JPR will nosedive after we get JBF.

So I will sell JPR and claim the tax loss, then hold JBF for a long time to reduce the tax, so I will hopefully make a profit, and make alot of money off tax!

It should work!


----------



## Realist (5 October 2006)

Up to 15 now, hopefully I hit the low!


----------



## ALFguy (5 October 2006)

Realist said:
			
		

> Up to 15 now, hopefully I hit the low!




That was sweet if you did   

By the way, I agree JPR will tank more than we expect following JBF, but for many it'll be a toss up between selling for a profit before 17 Nov or, as you say, holding out and selling for a tax loss and viewing the JBF as long term.


----------



## Realist (5 October 2006)

So if you sell at 10:00am on Nov 17th you still get JBF?

But if you sold at 4:00pm on the 16th you do not get it, is that right?


----------



## Stinger (5 October 2006)

Realist that is correct. You must be holding at 5pm on record date. What you the next day wont matter.

However your tax theory isnt quite correct. Some of your cost base of JPR will need to come accross to form a cost base of JBF. Therefore the cost base of your JPR will not be what you purchased the shares for.It all depends on the MV of JBF etc and the company should announce how to allocate the cost bases.

If they dont the ATO will normally do this at some stage to assist taxpayers who hold JPR shares after the in-specie distribution.


----------



## ALFguy (5 October 2006)

Stinger said:
			
		

> Realist that is correct. You must be holding at 5pm on record date. What you the next day wont matter.




Record date is 17th, so surely you mean holding at 5pm on the prev day?

Realist asked if holding at 10pm on the record date entitles you?


----------



## Realist (5 October 2006)

10am actually..

They are 16 cents now... Keep going up!


----------



## Stinger (5 October 2006)

Record date is Friday 17th. You need to own the shares at this date at 5pm.

You can sell them Monday the 20th and still be entitled to your JBF shares


----------



## papatee (5 October 2006)

Stinger said:
			
		

> Record date is Friday 17th. You need to own the shares at this date at 5pm.
> 
> You can sell them Monday the 20th and still be entitled to your JBF shares




Wouldn't this work in a similar way to dividends, in that the relevant date for a buy or sell transaction is actually a few days before the record date (ie: because of the number of days between transaction and settlement)?


----------



## Shroomos (6 October 2006)

price seems to have stablised a bit, does anyone think it could be heading up? maybe with some more trading... dont know, what does everyone think? i guess, with the upcoming offer and all, it should start to gain some attention


----------



## Shroomos (9 October 2006)

is this share going to move upwards?


----------



## ALFguy (9 October 2006)

It appears very few are now willing to sell at these lows, so may start to creep up. 

Everyone's waiting for news on the IPO.

I've topped up at 14.5c - nice and cheap compared to my prev buy at 17c   

Just needs a little patience now.


----------



## canny (9 October 2006)

Yes Alf, Just patience and time - give it a few days and we should start ot get news filtering re take up figures on the IPO.
Selling eased right off - the tables are turning.


----------



## maverick11 (10 October 2006)

ummm...crap!


----------



## Realist (10 October 2006)

Yeah we've screwed the pooch with this one so far.  12.5c now- yeeouch.

I read the annual report last night.

I still believe it is a hold, anyone who sells now and misses out on the JBF shares is not thinking clearly.


----------



## Shroomos (10 October 2006)

well, ****e, should get up again though, as people start buying up at these low prices... i hope... what do you all think?


----------



## Shroomos (10 October 2006)

would be good if e-trade was refreshing this price quicker though


----------



## wawawee (10 October 2006)

Hey guys just joined the board.

I was searching for some news on JPR and found your forum. I read through the posts for JPR and some of them I found incredibly funny. I am an amateur investor in speculative shares. I have been trading for the past copule of years with the help of my broker. I bought JPR at 12.5 cents along with exercisable options at .08 cents. I watched the share price rise to 21 or 22 but did not sell because i was ( and am  ) waiting for the in specie distribution. The reasons it started to decline were 

1) crude oil prices
2) another company called Sterling bio fuels (SBI ) floated well below its IPO price. i think 25-30 cents lower. unluckily for SBI they floated just as the world oil prices plummeted. 

Jeff Gander the current CEO has to raise 70 million $ for the jupiter biofuels to be successful. So far there is no indication that he has done that. He is travelling overseas in the next few days to raise funds . whther he will be successful or not time will tell.. even if he is successful in rasing the 70 million there is nothing to guarantee that the new IPO will do well... it might just be another SBI story. hence investors have lost confidence ( or are wary about investing in JPR ) 

Just wanted to share some insight. 

the next few days should be interesting. they even rise to 18 and i'm happy...


----------



## Shroomos (10 October 2006)

wawawee said:
			
		

> Hey guys just joined the board.
> 
> I was searching for some news on JPR and found your forum. I read through the posts for JPR and some of them I found incredibly funny. I am an amateur investor in speculative shares. I have been trading for the past copule of years with the help of my broker. I bought JPR at 12.5 cents along with exercisable options at .08 cents. I watched the share price rise to 21 or 22 but did not sell because i was ( and am  ) waiting for the in specie distribution. The reasons it started to decline were
> 
> ...



y did u find them funny?


----------



## dutchie (10 October 2006)

G'day you holders.

Doesn't look to good at the moment (IPO is not attractive enough the way price is sliding).

Hope it doesn't go below support at 0.12 on high volume for your sakes.

Cheers

Dutchie


----------



## Shroomos (10 October 2006)

is anyone buying?


----------



## wawawee (10 October 2006)

Shroomos said:
			
		

> y did u find them funny?




Because of the comments about the propectus and the rocket picture. Some posts on this topic are with such certainty. That's why i said i found it funny. Never knew forums like this existed. You guys know any other forums?

Which online brokers do you guys use?


----------



## canny (10 October 2006)

Looking ugly this morning, but has filled that technical gap that was left at 13 or 13.5cents.
Now - yes, don't want any large volume under 12c. Needs to hold support here.
Unbelievable really - still only a couple of days into the paper prospectus and people falling like sheep or having stop losses triggered. *The story hasn't changed.*
Give Gander and Smith time to get it up. Agree, Sterling has had a detrimental effect, but their IPO was worked on optimistic figures. The JBF IPO is worked on VERY conservative figures, and is a much better all round proposition.
You are still going to get a JBF share for every 2 (or slightly better than that actually) JPR you own at the record date (Nov 17th) - 5 to 6 weeks away.
JBF expected to open at 50c plus - JPR to have an energy asset backed in. Even for the JPR alone, this price is starting to look too good to pass up. If it's 12c placement holders selling (still taking a profit) - they will get no favours in the future.


----------



## wawawee (10 October 2006)

canny said:
			
		

> JBF expected to open at 50c plus.




Sorry Canny have to disagree with that statement. I get the sick feeling that gander will not be able to raise 70 million. I hope he does but it is not looking good at all. I will be the happiest guy in the world if everything goes to plan and JBF opens at more that 50c. I also did not like the way they first started promising us shareholders that the in specie distribution was going to be 
1 share of JBF for every 1.675 to 1.8 shares held.. that figure then went to 1 for every 1.8 shares and then finally without warning in the prospectus it was 1 for every 2 held. I think that was quite sneaky. There were quite a few brokers who were still quoting the 1 for 1.875 shares held even when the prospectus came out.


----------



## ALFguy (10 October 2006)

canny said:
			
		

> You are still going to get a JBF share for every 2 (or slightly better than that actually) JPR you own at the record date (Nov 17th) - 5 to 6 weeks away.
> JBF expected to open at 50c plus - JPR to have an energy asset backed in.




Canny, that's all assuming they raise the funds right? I suspect the sell off is nervousness about wether the IPO is being taken up. No news worries. 

Still, doesn't look healthy, but for every selling there's a buyer interested


----------



## Shroomos (10 October 2006)

whats everyone doing, selling, buying, holding?


----------



## Realist (10 October 2006)

I am tempted to buy more. 11.5c what a bargain!


----------



## maverick11 (10 October 2006)

holding. I bought in @ 20cps, so no way am i selling now with that sort of loss.  Will wait for the in species and see how things pan out


----------



## Shroomos (10 October 2006)

im not sure, but at the moment it doesn't look like its going to frop any more. If buyers get keen (i would by in now if I had been watching this share) then it should start to get up... a bit of a barier around 1.25-1.3 to get overm then it may start heading up a bit, what does everyone think, im just an amateur, so any input would be great


----------



## Shroomos (10 October 2006)

Shroomos said:
			
		

> im not sure, but at the moment it doesn't look like its going to frop any more. If buyers get keen (i would by in now if I had been watching this share) then it should start to get up... a bit of a barier around 1.25-1.3 to get overm then it may start heading up a bit, what does everyone think, im just an amateur, so any input would be great



frop? what the hell does that mean?


----------



## wawawee (10 October 2006)

Couldn't stand it any longer. Sold my lot at 12c.   should have sold at 20 . ahhhh the pain of hindsight. have heard further chatter that gander is having trouble raising the required amount. i have to confirm that this is just chatter but not def news. god this is dissapointing


----------



## Shroomos (10 October 2006)

wawawee said:
			
		

> Couldn't stand it any longer. Sold my lot at 12c.   should have sold at 20 . ahhhh the pain of hindsight. have heard further chatter that gander is having trouble raising the required amount. i have to confirm that this is just chatter but not def news. god this is dissapointing



i was thinking about getting at at my buy in of 15 yesterday, but thought my lack of patience was responsible for that thought, i really don't know what to think about this.. dont want to sell for a loss, thats for sure, im sure it will creep up some...


----------



## ALFguy (10 October 2006)

maverick11 said:
			
		

> holding. I bought in @ 20cps, so no way am i selling now with that sort of loss.  Will wait for the in species and see how things pan out




Interesting approach Maverick   

I'm certainly not going to sell out at these lows.....it's ridiculous. No-one knows how the IPO is going and yet we're still seeing the sheep mentality as soon as a sell goes in. Not looking too healthy right now, but sure we'll see the buyers lining up soon.

Realist, you topping up? It's on my mind......


----------



## maverick11 (10 October 2006)

i'm not too worried, although the sp drop is stressful.  Even if the IPO opens below 50cps, i should be able to come out even, or even in the green.  Personally, i think these prices make a good buy in, because i feel JPR will eventually bounce back regardless of what happens with the IPO.

remember, you never make a loss until you sell.


----------



## Realist (10 October 2006)

ALFguy said:
			
		

> Realist, you topping up? It's on my mind......




Hmm, I need some lunch and to think about it!

But yeah, I have big balls, and I think I'm in, let you know in an hour.


----------



## Shroomos (10 October 2006)

nice, up to .125, if it gets past .13, it should rocket a bit, correct me if im wrong


----------



## ALFguy (10 October 2006)

Urm, don't expect any rockets mate....still looking tentative.


----------



## Shroomos (10 October 2006)

ALFguy said:
			
		

> Urm, don't expect any rockets mate....still looking tentative.



i only mean for a couple of cents


----------



## Shroomos (10 October 2006)

last I looked, this was looking good to climb up again, what do you all think?


----------



## Porper (10 October 2006)

Shroomos said:
			
		

> last I looked, this was looking good to climb up again, what do you all think?




If it can stay above support at 0.12, maybe we will get a bounce, but don't forget this stock has gone from a high of over 0.23 a couple of months ago to almost half that value now.

Either the IPO is going to be a total flop and insiders know this or it is just panick selling, especially today when volume was high.

Maybe the time to get in is when oil bounces.

Now on my speculative watchlist.


----------



## Shroomos (10 October 2006)

Porper said:
			
		

> If it can stay above support at 0.12, maybe we will get a bounce, but don't forget this stock has gone from a high of over 0.23 a couple of months ago to almost half that value now.
> 
> Either the IPO is going to be a total flop and insiders know this or it is just panick selling, especially today when volume was high.
> 
> ...



volume was high due to selling off, but obviously there are people buying, there wasnt much infront in the depth when I looked, which makes me think it could climb after a few trades, it still might have some interest in entry at this fairly low price.


----------



## Shroomos (11 October 2006)

what will this do today? a good entry at this price? is it heading up with a new group of holders?


----------



## Shroomos (11 October 2006)

Jeff Gander the current CEO has to raise 70 million $ for the jupiter biofuels to be successful. So far there is no indication that he has done that. He is travelling overseas in the next few days to raise funds .

isnt the float to raise the 70 million? ($75 actually)


----------



## Shroomos (11 October 2006)

what are you all doing in regards to this stock, it doesnt look nice, will it turn around?


----------



## Beethoven (11 October 2006)

Woah down another 20 %.  If i was an investor in this stock i would probably have sweaty palms by now.


----------



## JoshyJ (11 October 2006)

And im guessing since it has hit -30% you would be sleeping with the dogs, since you wife would of sent you out.


----------



## Shroomos (11 October 2006)

well, i maybe would have prefered to be stabbed in the face than the loss I made on that, raaaaa


----------



## Beethoven (11 October 2006)

Hey realist i hope you didnt buy more of this lol this stock is going downhill with a steep slope   .  I was considering about getting into this stock when i saw that they had to raise funds from a 75 mil IPO.  That kind of held me back from this stock


----------



## wawawee (11 October 2006)

Shroomos wrote 
"Jeff Gander the current CEO has to raise 70 million $ for the jupiter biofuels to be successful. So far there is no indication that he has done that. He is travelling overseas in the next few days to raise funds .

isnt the float to raise the 70 million? ($75 actually) "

Dear shroomoos 

I apologise for the late reply. I also apologise for my wording of the above posting. when i wrote gander has to raise 70 million for JBF to be successful I meant that he had to raise 70 million for the float to be successful. i was strictly talking about the float. (if that makes any sense).

I felt like absolute **** when i sold it at 12c. I bought it on the placement for 12.5c and the .08 options deal. Today i feel much better.(sorry to all the JPR holders out there). I am glad i got out of it. But am def considering getting back into it at these price levels for a very short term profit. Please do not reagrd this as investment advice. I am a complete idiot when it comes to shares. i still can't believe i did'nt sell at 20  

I personally think even if gander gets the float going JBF will trade well below 50 cents (initially at least)

Does anyone have good watchlists for speculative shares ?
good luck to all you guys


----------



## johnmwu3 (11 October 2006)

That's depending on the crude price.
After the opec switch off the tap, the oil price will be up in some time later.
The timing of JBF float is no good at present.
But JBF's project is promising.
Any suggestion ?


----------



## Realist (11 October 2006)

Beethoven said:
			
		

> Hey realist i hope you didnt buy more of this lol this stock is going downhill with a steep slope   .  I was considering about getting into this stock when i saw that they had to raise funds from a 75 mil IPO.  That kind of held me back from this stock





I didn't buy more, and only bought $1700 worth at 17c initially, but I have been slaughtered.    

Oh well I'll hold, bugger it!  I aint selling at 9.6c.    

Do I have the balls to buy more - hmmm NO!


----------



## Shroomos (11 October 2006)

Realist said:
			
		

> I didn't buy more, and only bought $1700 worth at 17c initially, but I have been slaughtered.
> 
> Oh well I'll hold, bugger it!  I aint selling at 9.6c.
> 
> Do I have the balls to buy more - hmmm NO!



that is a hard stop loss lesson for me to learn, as long as I learnt something, hopefully I will save alot more money in the future from this loss.


----------



## johnmwu3 (11 October 2006)

I bought it at 20.5c but not sell at 23c, sold it at 19.5c, lost 5%.
This stock is just for the speculation.


----------



## Beethoven (11 October 2006)

Hmm managment has a lot to speak for.  If these guys can get people from the overseas market to participate in the IPO than there is a good chance for this share to rocket.  If the IPO is unsuccessful this stock will get dumped.


----------



## Porper (11 October 2006)

Shroomos said:
			
		

> that is a hard stop loss lesson for me to learn, as long as I learnt something, hopefully I will save alot more money in the future from this loss.




The hard lessons are always the best Shroomos.It is very difficult trading highly speculative shares, because a 2c (in this case) move will almost certainly stop you out.

There doesn't appear to be anything positive in the price action, very high volume, very large fall.At least that very bearish divergence has disappeared now. 

If anybody buys this they are gambling.Still one to watch closely for positive signs though.


----------



## Shroomos (16 October 2006)

Well, this most recent announcement is an interesting one. Should make a big short term difference. I would guess that shares may drop a bit this morning based on this announcement, but that is just a guess, will be interesting to see.


----------



## ALFguy (16 October 2006)

Careful Shrooms, this was originally down near 3c before they announced the spin-off.


----------



## maverick11 (16 October 2006)

bummer, i'm still holding.  Talk about bad timing in the market!  Not keen to sell at a massive loss.  What are peoples opinons of JPR longer term say mid 2007?  I think they should bounce back with their projects and good managment


----------



## Freeballinginawetsuit (16 October 2006)

maverick11 said:
			
		

> bummer, i'm still holding.  Talk about bad timing in the market!  Not keen to sell at a massive loss.  What are peoples opinons of JPR longer term say mid 2007?  I think they should bounce back with their projects and good managment





A bit suss holding a Company who's CEO has a contact email address as jeff@highway1.com.au, in their announcements as their SP tanks. Why not a real email contact on their own domain, smells of cheapness!.


----------



## SevenFX (16 October 2006)

Freeballinginawetsuit said:
			
		

> A bit suss holding a Company who's CEO has a contact email address as jeff@highway1.com.au, in their announcements as their SP tanks. Why not a real email contact on their own domain, smells of cheapness!.




Working in the IT industry, IMO tis prob just lack of company branding, and a apreciation of domain names & email addressing....

But I guess one caould read into that and connect the SP falling with the director not embrasing branding across all their material

EDIT: They do have a reasonable website and correct email addresses, hence just didnt get used on this occasion.... I guess

http://www.jupiterenergy.com.au/
geoff@jupiterenergy.com.au


----------



## Freeballinginawetsuit (16 October 2006)

You would think that in such an important announcement, the CEO would face the music and let shareholders contact him at the real email adress in the Company in which they invested.

Anyway it probably means nothing, still think its a bit shonky though!.


----------



## Realist (16 October 2006)

Well I've taken a right beating on this dud.   Lost 50%.  Thankfully I only put $1700 in.

Oh well...    

No point selling now... I'll hold and hope...


----------



## Shroomos (16 October 2006)

yeah, would like to know where this is going... unfortuently i got in, and got out at the wrong times. hmmmmm


----------



## maverick11 (17 October 2006)

Freeballinginawetsuit said:
			
		

> You would think that in such an important announcement, the CEO would face the music and let shareholders contact him at the real email adress in the Company in which they invested.
> 
> Anyway it probably means nothing, still think its a bit shonky though!.



From their website...

In addition to his Executive Director role at Jupiter Energy Limited, Geoff sits on the Boards of the ASX listed VPH Limited, 3Q Holdings Limited, Australian Waterwise Solutions Limited and is Chairman of EQiTX Limited. He is also a director of the privately held company Highway1 (Australia) Pty Limited. Mr Gander was appointed as a Director on 27 January 2005.


----------



## Freeballinginawetsuit (17 October 2006)

maverick11 said:
			
		

> From their website...
> 
> In addition to his Executive Director role at Jupiter Energy Limited, Geoff sits on the Boards of the ASX listed VPH Limited, 3Q Holdings Limited, Australian Waterwise Solutions Limited and is Chairman of EQiTX Limited. He is also a director of the privately held company Highway1 (Australia) Pty Limited. Mr Gander was appointed as a Director on 27 January 2005.




Sounds like he has his fingers in lots of pies, one fails onto the next!.

JPR is taking another beating with the ugly stick today!.


----------



## Realist (17 October 2006)

Buying JPR shares has shown me exactly what it'd be like spending time in a maximum security prison and accidently dropping your soap in the shower on Valentines day.

I've just been roggered, and Yeeouch it hurts! it hurts bad!


----------



## maverick11 (17 October 2006)

im out a lot more than you mate 

Long term this one should be ok I think (hope).


----------



## maverick11 (17 October 2006)

JPR f*%king c*$ts!!

feel better already


----------



## CanOz (17 October 2006)

What exactly didn't the market like about this stock? Should be interesting to see where it stops....could be a buy again soon.

Bad luck for those of you that got burnt. 

Cheers,


----------



## maverick11 (17 October 2006)

well the biofuels concept has been around for a while and it will one day take off for sure.  Just the same as Geothermal energy. Unfortunately the timing of this IPO due to many reasons didn't work out.


----------



## Realist (17 October 2006)

maverick11 said:
			
		

> well the biofuels concept has been around for a while and it will one day take off for sure.  Just the same as Geothermal energy. Unfortunately the timing of this IPO due to many reasons didn't work out.




Had they done it 2 months earlier it'd have been a goer.

All we need is a middle east war, another one anyway, and a huge Hurricane to smash the US oil supplies and JPR will fly again!!    

Still I bought a dud, held it despite the warnings and I've been punished.  I've learnt a lesson, if something sounds to good to be true - it aint. And there's no such thing as a free lunch!


----------



## ALFguy (17 October 2006)

Realist said:
			
		

> Still I bought a dud, held it despite the warnings and I've been punished.  I've learnt a lesson, if something sounds to good to be true - it aint. And there's no such thing as a free lunch!




Ditto.

Been kicking myself for the last week. Lesson learnt and hopefully, never again.

Off to find some U stocks now


----------



## canny (17 October 2006)

Well f@#^&(ing hell.
I'm down over $70 grand - so don't feel too bad boys and girls. I had far too much of my portfolio riding on this.
Don't you feel totally shafted when things go this bad. Not only that - I wasn't really prepared for it and held on.
Now I see it going down as low as 5cents before it recovers.
It's either botton drawer them, or try for a rock bottom entry once we find out whether they can raise the funds through JPR.
If so, what price will the placement be? Indication of where the share price is likely to go?
Cheers - and apologies if you got in on my call.


----------



## Realist (17 October 2006)

I'm still holding, the problem now is should I just sell and move on?

I'll kick myself in the head if it goes back up of course... Hmmm


----------



## maverick11 (17 October 2006)

longer term i'm relatively comfortable we will get it back mate.  It's only been a couple months.  They do gas and oil afterall which will only increase in demand.  Canny...70k... i feel for you brother   

I agree... if it sounds too good to be true, it always is, doh!


----------



## moses (18 October 2006)

I can't comment on this company, but biofuel technology in principle is such a no brainer thing to be doing in any economy looking to minimise carbon emissions not to mention reducing waste that something of the sort has got to take off sooner or later.


----------



## Realist (18 October 2006)

canny said:
			
		

> Well f@#^&(ing hell.
> I'm down over $70 grand - so don't feel too bad boys and girls. I had far too much of my portfolio riding on this.




 

Oh my god, I really hope it recovers for you Canny, that is rough.


----------



## ALFguy (18 October 2006)

canny said:
			
		

> Well f@#^&(ing hell.
> I'm down over $70 grand - so don't feel too bad boys and girls. I had far too much of my portfolio riding on this.




  bottom draw it if you can mate! 

It killed me selling out but needed the cash.


----------



## Realist (18 October 2006)

Actually Canny, maybe it is best to realise the loss or at least some of it now for tax purposes then buy back in, 31 days later.

That way you can claim your loss against other gains. And you've got JPR if they rise back up, if they went back up to your buy price and you held over 1 year you would actually be alot better off tax wise than if you hadn't sold.

Just an idea.. Good luck.


----------



## Caliente (18 October 2006)

I just saw the concept. It really doesn't look like a terrible proposition. Might pick up a small parcel tommorow, as a long term hold.


----------



## petee (19 October 2006)

Realist said:
			
		

> Actually Canny, maybe it is best to realise the loss or at least some of it now for tax purposes then buy back in, 31 days later.
> 
> That way you can claim your loss against other gains. And you've got JPR if they rise back up, if they went back up to your buy price and you held over 1 year you would actually be alot better off tax wise than if you hadn't sold.
> 
> Just an idea.. Good luck.



just reading all these posts now for the first time..realise a 70K loss..wow thats a big move..well this is the problem with ramping a stock and puuting so much into species..sure i dont need to tell anyone that..having said that something is wrong and it looks to me like..seems the directors are shonky considering their other board seats..if i were u all id tread with caution and maybe try and get this dog at 2 or 3 cents for a spec buy..thats all..


----------



## Realist (20 October 2006)

It looks like JPR has hit its bottom and is up the last 2 days.

Thank Christ!

Just up another 120% and I am back to where I started.


----------



## canny (20 October 2006)

Well, isns't petee a bundle of laughs!!


----------



## maverick11 (26 October 2006)

spoke with managment to get an idea of future prospects.  JPR is working on fundraising the biofuel project themselves and will release news as they progress.  I am confident JPR SP will pick up, question is time.  One for the bottom draw.


----------



## petee (1 November 2006)

hi all..so whats going on with JPR..so many posts day in day out and now nothing..is the biofuels IPO still going ahead or havent they been able to raise the 75mill???whats happened to the shareprice..i mean i can see its dropped but why????anyone know about this one..im sort of interested to take a punt if can get the IPO???i feel for all u guys especially Canny..


----------



## Realist (1 November 2006)

Petee, the IPO of JBF wont happen, although JPR are talking about funding it themselves now.

The Stock price has pretty much bottomed out, and oil is at quite a low price at the moment.

JPR has potential at its current cheap price of 7c IMHO.

Unfortunately most of us payed alot more than that.


----------



## petee (1 November 2006)

Realist said:
			
		

> Petee, the IPO of JBF wont happen, although JPR are talking about funding it themselves now.
> 
> The Stock price has pretty much bottomed out, and oil is at quite a low price at the moment.
> 
> ...



oh sorry Realist i havent been up to date on the JPR news..how do u know the JBF IPO wont go ahead????has that been stated???


----------



## maverick11 (1 November 2006)

I spoke with the MD a couple weeks ago.  He said they will be going ahead with the biofuels project but funding it internally now rather than through IPO.  How they plan on that i'm unsure.

Damn shame about the current market sentiment IMO because biofuels will be a massive winner.  He said they are currently putting things together and will release news accordingly.

I have asked myself whether to hold or sell, and I guess I'm going to hold this one in the bottom draw until eventually it picks up again.  At least that way i might save on some capital tax too   

I think at current prices it is a good buy, but yeah, most of us paid around 20cps!


----------



## petee (1 November 2006)

oh ok..yea i just read the announcements now and see that the JBF IPO has been withdrawn..what a bummer for all the ppl that bought in for the free spec shares..#%*(&^$$##dog..well on the bright side i guess it opens up possible buying opportunities but somehow i feel many punters were dupped into an IPO that maybe was doomed from the start..hmmm any thoughts


----------



## Beethoven (1 November 2006)

Realist said:
			
		

> Petee, the IPO of JBF wont happen, although JPR are talking about funding it themselves now.
> 
> The Stock price has pretty much bottomed out, and oil is at quite a low price at the moment.
> 
> ...




Funding it internally?  You mean a placement?  If that is true than it's going to drag the SP even further down.


----------



## petee (1 November 2006)

Beethoven said:
			
		

> Funding it internally?  You mean a placement?  If that is true than it's going to drag the SP even further down.



gee any lower and it will crawl under a pregnant ant


----------



## petee (1 November 2006)

Beethoven said:
			
		

> Funding it internally?  You mean a placement?  If that is true than it's going to drag the SP even further down.



well seems that way..i guess just hang in there guys..who knows it may well rise on some good news but to sell now if any bought above 10 would be to realise a loss..good luck all


----------



## Morgan (1 November 2006)

Yes, I broke some of my personal trading rules and am burning on this one too.
But at least it has let me make a new personal trading rule: `Don`t sell CBH to buy JPR`!     
Hope that makes some of you feel better.


----------



## dingos (1 November 2006)

i have a new rule also dont sell PNA to buy JPR , and also no deal is too good for stop losses


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (1 November 2006)

Hey guys I hope this helps re-ignite Bio Fuel investment and turns your ship around, I hate to see people lose money.




*Aussie firm plans Asian biodiesel plant*Wednesday Nov 1 21:14 AEDT
Australian renewable energy firm Natural Fuel Ltd will break ground on the world's largest multi-feedstock biodiesel plant in Singapore next week.

The plant will be built on Singapore's Jurong Island, home to the bulk of its petrochemical processing facilities.

A spokeswoman for the company could not immediately confirm the production capacity, cost or date of completion of the plant.

Natural Fuel will look to South East Asia for most of its feedstock in the form of vegetable oil from soya, palm and canola.




The Australian company has plans to build three other biodiesel plants, one in Houston, Texas in the United States, and two in Australia, in Darwin and Sydney.


----------



## constable (4 November 2006)

price is low and nobodys wants to sell at this price! (lack of available stock resulted in the sp being pushed up) It was a great opp this week for the buyers i bought in at 63 then dumped them same day at 66 65 64. Kicking myself a little for selling ,bought back in 150000 @ 68 . No real support underneath this price but its a similar story on the otherside with no one wanting to sell either . Bit of a keeper this one for me (hold for 2 months unless something explosive happens) and not going to set a stop on it for the next 2 weeks or so. 
So what if they fund their project internally they wouldnt do it unless they could afford to at the end of the day why isnt this better for the sp?
Disclaimer
I havent taken my medication to day this could all be jibberish


----------



## Morgan (17 November 2006)

.    
oh the pain.........


----------



## constable (17 November 2006)

be a buyer of despair .......well i bought another 125k @ 56 of pure grief, surely we are seeing the bottom now!


----------



## petee (29 November 2006)

JPR is looking sicker and sicker as the days go on..any comments on this one when the bottom may be???or how long is a piece of string???


----------



## constable (14 December 2006)

petee said:
			
		

> JPR is looking sicker and sicker as the days go on..any comments on this one when the bottom may be???or how long is a piece of string???



Well i wouldn't call it the bottom yet at todays close of 5.3 cents . Still got plenty of downside until they make an ann. that makes anyone believe otherwise!
Am currently holding 250000 @ 5.82 cents purely as a medium term gamble believing that an ann on project funding is imminent , otherwise this stock is r.s and will get dump by me at 4.8 cents. How many other believers are out there? Not many im tipping!


----------



## Rainbowsend_au (14 December 2006)

Still holding here.


----------



## Freeballinginawetsuit (14 December 2006)

Anyone who's got some time to kill should read this thread from start to finish, what a blast. I nearly fell off the chair in hysterics, some of the posts are gems! , classic emotions spilled out.


----------



## petee (23 December 2006)

Freeballinginawetsuit said:
			
		

> Anyone who's got some time to kill should read this thread from start to finish, what a blast. I nearly fell off the chair in hysterics, some of the posts are gems! , classic emotions spilled out.



yea thats it freeball..classic trading on emotions only..well i guess everyone wants to make money and when the rumour mill starts turning punters jump on and as stated in "trading psychology" chart,this is almost exactly whats been happening..i guess this thread is a warning to all..beware of ramping and DYOR...good luck all im watching this one and may buy if gets under 3cents  ...i feel for all the punters that bought in on hopes that biodiesel float went off...


----------



## Morgan (23 December 2006)

............but that printed prospectus was just so beautiful!!!!!!!!!!
:grenade:


----------



## constable (25 January 2007)

jpr ann. sold of rights to project for $1mill it would seem. i havent worked out return per share but doesnt seem like much. 
Not holding.


----------



## stiger (26 January 2007)

Morgan said:
			
		

> ............but that printed prospectus was just so beautiful!!!!!!!!!!
> :grenade:



People should indelibley print names of those involved in this fiasco and never ever invest with them again.


----------



## constable (12 April 2007)

remarkable ...they do a placement at 4c give a way some free oppies and the share price nearly hits 9c today.....im i the only one that thinks this is crazy?!
the graph actually looks ok.


----------



## Realist (12 April 2007)

Looks good to me. I still hold this dud.  My worst purchase in years..


----------



## Morgan (12 April 2007)

Hmm..... I would expect these to come under selling pressure before too long by those looking to log a capital loss for this financial year. 
Have offloaded mine already- think I bought a cappucino with the proceeds!


----------



## Realist (16 April 2007)

Well it is making a break for it now, it has more than doubled this month.


----------



## Realist (2 May 2007)

No-one seems interested in JPR, despite the fact that it has nearly tripled in a month.

Up to 15c now!  It was about 5c in April.

Canny are you still holding?


----------



## Realist (11 May 2007)

Still no one is talking about JPR?

It is up 400% since April!!     

Up 4c to 20.5 today.  Anyone know the details?


----------



## happytown (11 May 2007)

quick read of recent anns shows that 2 directors have made on market purchases in last week for, respectively

approx 200k @ 15.5c; and
approx 500k @ 16c

co reply to today's asx speeding ticket directs them to apr placement ann and may kazahk oil'n'gas intention ann

something is certainly up

cheers


----------



## Realist (25 June 2007)

And up to 28c now....

That's about 500% in the past few months.. Despite the overall market doing not much.

Anyone know why exactly, and why it is up so much today?


----------



## Crash (29 June 2007)

And now in trading halt, I unfortunately waited until too late to get into this one!  Ah well maybe next year.....


----------



## Trader Paul (10 July 2007)

Hi folks,

As promised, here's some simple astroanalysis for JPR - Jupiter Energy:

July 2007:

            13072007 ..... minor cycle

            23072007 ..... minor and positive light on JPR


August 2007:

        03-06082007..... minor and positive news expected here

             10082007.....  minor

        17-20062007..... minor news?

             23082007..... minor

    2308-03092007 ..... minor, but negative underlying cycle here,  may see 
                                     JPR trading flat-to-down, during this time frame.

September 2007:

            05092007 ..... significant and positive news expected here
                                      to trigger a rally  (???)

       21-24092007 ..... positive spotlight on JPR to continue rally (???)

       27-28092007 ..... significant and negative aspect here.   


October2007:

        05-08102007 ..... minor cycle here

              23102007 ..... minor


November 2007:

             08112007 ..... significant and positive ... finance-related ???

             09112007 ..... minor news expected here.

             22112007 ..... minor and positive light on JPR

  3011-03122007 ..... minor and positive news expected here.


December 2007:

             05122007 ..... minor

      14-18122007 ..... major and negative cycle here ???

      20-24122007..... 2 significant cycles should shed a negative light
                                     on JPR, due to some negative news, expected
                                     at this time.

      28-31122007 ..... 3 conflicting cycles here, may see JPR trading flat.


January 2008:

    01-28012008  ..... and underlying negative cycle throughout January 2008
                                    may keep trading in JPR, with a relatively flat bias.

          02012008  .....  significant and negative cycle here

          08012008  ..... significant and positive news expected here = small rally???

    18-21012008 ...... positive spotlight on JPR to continue rally ???

          24012008 ..... significant and negative time cycle here - finance-related (???)


Looking at significant events, further ahead ..... we can expect JPR to be
BOOMING in the first half of January 2009, but would expect a severe
contraction in the share price in October 2009 and again, in May and
June 2010 ..... meanwhile, JPR should give traders some nice swings
to trade ..... 

happy days

  paul


----------



## Trader Paul (2 September 2007)

Trader Paul said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> As promised, here's some simple astroanalysis for JPR - Jupiter Energy:
> 
> ...






Hi folks,

JPR ..... trading according to the script, so far ... as per post above,
we will be alert for some positive news, about 05092007 ..... 

happy days

 paul


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (28 September 2007)

Up 50% on huge volume, surprised no posts at all

Any followers know why?

Cheers

p.s. not holding just curious


----------



## ta2693 (28 September 2007)

no idea, It looks like a cascade from my point of view. 
 But It is also possible something is on but we do not know. 
I prefer to standby.


----------



## ronaldo (7 July 2009)

this stock could be about to make a big comeback, as it moves from spec explorer to junior producer over the next 2 months. largely overlooked


----------



## ronaldo (31 July 2009)

this has climbed over 40% in the last week. re-entry of NWZ2 now only a few weeks away. anyone else holding this?


----------



## ronaldo (4 August 2009)

apparently it's just me and the directors, who seem happy to keep buying even though the sp has pretty much doubled in a matter of weeks


----------



## dan-o (25 August 2009)

am looking at taking a small punt on this and then applying for as many as possible at 2c...

ronaldo will you be applying for extra????


----------



## ronaldo (26 August 2009)

yes, and same, i will also apply for a stake of the shortfall.

not much downside on 2c shares in my opinion, esp when the sp has been hovering around 4-6c all this time


----------



## BESBS Player (1 September 2009)

G'day Ronaldo & Dan-o.

Decided to take a punt and buy a few JPR today.
The concern is the impact that the new shares might have on the SP once they are available to market (reminding me of my recent ITC BESBS play on Snatcher-1). Nevertheless, there are enough positives to tempt me for a small play:

* The SPP should mean that JPR are cashed up. Importantly, the SPP has already occurred so we know the details.
* Drilling activity is coming very soon in promising acreage
* Kazak is a potentially big target. Hopefully this will attract some punters close to game time.
* SP offers good leverege
* Although early on, I am punting that the 4c mark will be close to the SP floor. If not, I'll add along the way. The fact that the SP had hovered at 4-6c prior to the SPP gives me confidence that the potential flood of new stock onto the market will be tempered by the drilling activity and the advantage of JPR being cashed up.

Guess we will see in time.

Holding JPR at 4.2c

Good luck to all holders. 
Holding at 4.2c ave.


----------



## ronaldo (4 September 2009)

hi B

yes the sp showing encouraging strength after the rights ex date

good signs abound. excellent team also on board, great success on neighbouring block from similar wells using same crew. New refinery penned in for Mangistau in coming few years.


this is the area to be in, cheapest entry you'll get


----------



## BESBS Player (24 September 2009)

G'day Ronaldo,

Nice announcement out today.
Over $7m raised!
Workover to commence in October...

Hopefully we should see some SP action shortly as the workover commences.


Holding JPR


----------



## BESBS Player (30 September 2009)

JPR looks to be on the move finally. Certainly been some nice opportunities for punters to accumulate recently. Not sure if someone knows something or if it is simply anticipation of news confirming work on the site.
Either way, very happy at present. 


Holding JPR at 4c ave.


----------



## dan-o (1 October 2009)

anyone know if someone is building a stake in the company, or if the price movt is related to anything?

when will the shortfall applications be announced?


----------



## skyQuake (1 October 2009)

dan-o said:


> anyone know if someone is building a stake in the company, or if the price movt is related to anything?
> 
> when will the shortfall applications be announced?




Shortfall willl be allotted next week from their announcement, 95mil shares to be shared between everyone. 
Paying 2c for them is quite the bargain!


----------



## ronaldo (10 October 2009)

dan-o said:


> anyone know if someone is building a stake in the company, or if the price movt is related to anything?
> 
> when will the shortfall applications be announced?







my guess is that the price movement relates directly to speculation over NWZ2. the lack of selling post rights reflects the reality that existed before the issue: most of the register is very tight and the shareprice has moved largely owing to the whims of smaller traders. very few holders are interested in offloading just before the potential company making announcements of NWZ or Akkar Nth, so the charts continue to reflect the activities of  technical traders.


----------



## b-zed (12 October 2009)

Hi,

Under the recent rights issue, has anyone received any shares under the shortfall allocation yet? I am unsure whether I've been allocated any or whether I should be expecting a refund cheque. 

Thanks
Bzed


----------



## BESBS Player (13 October 2009)

JPR is now building nicely. Today's SP spike suggests that the punters want to be on board. While there is still some risk about a re-entry well (from a technical perspective), the fact that this is more of an appraisal than a wildcat should help to ease the nerves.

Riding the JPR train.


Holding JPR at 4c


----------



## BESBS Player (15 October 2009)

BESBS Player said:


> JPR is now building nicely. Today's SP spike suggests that the punters want to be on board. While there is still some risk about a re-entry well (from a technical perspective), the fact that this is more of an appraisal than a wildcat should help to ease the nerves.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BESBS Player (19 October 2009)

ASX announcement out:

Progress going well but still a few days from the target zones.


Holding JPR at 4c


----------



## BESBS Player (20 October 2009)

Decided to play it safe and exit JPR today. 
The SP might have a small rally prior to results but I entered this as a BESBS (Buy Early Sell Before Spud) play and will keep to the discipline. Decided to move this morning to VIL as a BESBS play.

Good luck to all holders. 

Bought at 4c, Sold at 6.5c ave. Profit approx 60%


----------



## Alporfavor (16 November 2009)

A lukewarm response to todays announcement, any thoughts guys?

Highlights:
 - NWZ 2 workover complete, hydrocarbons have been confirmed at the Jurassic XIII and oil samples gathered.
 - Production logging indicates an expected flow rate from the well at ~ 400 to 500 bopd when in full production.
 - Workover has confirmed the prospectivity of Block 31 and gives positive impetus for the drilling of the SV Akkar well.
 - SV Akkar turnkey drilling tender has closed and a successful contractor is expected to be announced within a week.
 - SV Akkar well scheduled to spud in December 2009.
 - JPR is set to move from explorer to producer in 1H 2010.


----------



## Trader Paul (3 January 2010)

Hi folks,

Happy New Year 2010 ... !~!

JPR ... as requested, here's our time cycle analysis for the next
few months ... 

January 2010 is shaping up as reasonably positive month for JPR ... :-

       18012009 ... a positive cycle is expected here ... finance related (?)

       20012009 ... a lunar aspect may trigger a volatile day, though 
                         sentiment should remain positive, overall.

       10022010 ... positive news expected here

       11022010 ... minor and negative cycle

       18022010 ... minor and negative cycle expected.

       01032010 ... minor and negative news expected here.

       08032010 ... major and negative cycle due here.

       17032010 ... significant and negative news expected here

  19-22032010 ... negative spotlight focused on JPR.

       More later ..... 

  happy trading

     paul



=====


----------



## Trader Paul (19 January 2010)

Hi folks,


JPR ... may get some volume late in the week, as a
positive time cycle comes into play and a 100%-owned
well in Khazakstan creeps towards the payzone ..... 

have a great week

paul



=====


----------



## Atlas79 (10 February 2010)

Hmmm... trading halt till Thursday "pending announcement"...

Anyone know what this is all about?

(holding)


----------



## Atlas79 (10 February 2010)

Surely they aren't going to announce they are raising capital based on the drill that went slightly off course, not after saying in that statement that that event didn't much effect the company financially?


----------



## Atlas79 (15 March 2010)

And tomorrow, we hit the pay zone. Oppies up 66% today.

This is one to watch. Interesting times.

Today's ann:



> The Board of Jupiter Energy Limited (ASX: JPR) wishes to advise shareholders that as at
> 3am Aktau time this morning (6am Western Australian time) the J-50 exploration well
> being drilled on Block 31 had reached 2845m.
> More hydrocarbon shows were recorded over the weekend from 2798m to 2817m (19m).
> ...


----------



## Atlas79 (23 March 2010)

Black gold, Texas tea, 100% JPR's   

JPR is now a producer!! Suffice to say I'm pleased to be holding both oppies & heads 

Congrats to all holders.

Comments from today's ann:



> Commenting on the news, JPR Chairman Geoff Gander said, "We are obviously very pleased
> to announce what is a pivotal point in the evolution of JPR from oil explorer to oil producer.
> I want to take this opportunity to acknowledge the work of our entire team - from those on
> site in the Mangistau, through to everyone in our Aktau, Almaty and Perth locations, for
> ...


----------



## luvs_footie (26 March 2010)

Atlas79

"*JPR* is now a producer"

Yes mate exciting times for this junior oiler. I'm looking forward to the production testing of the work-over well and J50 and also details of the future J51 drill.


----------



## Atlas79 (26 March 2010)

Welcome to the thread LF, I was feeling lonely here - surprised at the lack of interest in JPR.

This interview might be well worth a listen for people unfamiliar with what's happening...

http://www.brr.com.au/event/65033/oil-discovery-in-middle-triassic-carbonates


----------



## countryboy (27 March 2010)

does sound like good news . unfortunately the market has not been so kind to the share price. After the rise to around 7.6 c or there abouts she has drifted south. Pre global crisis number whatever you may well have expected this too shoot into double figures.

there is a reasonable amount of debt attached to this wee minow and quite a few shares but hey at 7c a share you could double plus your money if things play out. 

Producing costs a lot of dough which JPR dont have so maybe we can expect a JV or something of the kind

certainly worth keeping an eye on


----------



## Donga (28 March 2010)

Atlas79 said:


> Welcome to the thread LF, I was feeling lonely here - surprised at the lack of interest in JPR.
> 
> This interview might be well worth a listen for people unfamiliar with what's happening...
> 
> http://www.brr.com.au/event/65033/oil-discovery-in-middle-triassic-carbonates




Not many of my favourite stocks get much attention over here, pity and not sure what it is. Thinking of the exciting O&G plays, especially JPR and my rave PEP 11. 

Seems general charting, strong in gold stocks, bigger juniors, more established stocks then lot's of general interest threads. IMHO be good if there was a happy medium between this and the hyped up big one where I still spend most of my time these days.  

Hoping next few weeks turn out swell for NWE, PEP 11 and JPR. 

Donga (aka Upmarket)


----------



## banska bystrica (28 March 2010)

countryboy said:


> there is a reasonable amount of debt attached to this




If you think US$2,475,000 is a reasonable amount of debt, then you and I have a different view. It's chicken feed in my opinion.
Approx 55 days of production from their two wells will clear that.


----------



## countryboy (28 March 2010)

gee whiz may have this wrong but i thought i saw in the 1/2 yrly accounts about 9 million in debt. Note 2c

but im sure the directors have this covered with some oppies etc

any way if wrong Ill try not to skim read infuture!


----------



## banska bystrica (29 March 2010)

countryboy said:


> gee whiz may have this wrong but i thought i saw in the 1/2 yrly accounts about 9 million in debt. Note 2c
> 
> but im sure the directors have this covered with some oppies etc
> 
> any way if wrong Ill try not to skim read infuture!




You need to re-read the financials from the half yearly. No bank debt but a liability of $2.475M to a private company.


----------



## banska bystrica (29 March 2010)

I want to see flow rates but have dipped my toe in the water acquiring 5M options (JPROA) at 1.2c. It would be great to see the head stock pull back to around 6c. 5c would be a give away bargain and realistically I don't think it will get there but in the market never say never.
My initial foray is via the options.
I don't know David Thorpe (Managing Director)personally but through contacts here in Brisbane I know enough to give me confidence. He is a highly regarded senior drilling engineer formally with Woodside, Shell and BHP. He came on board Jupiter a few months ago.
The independant experts report makes for interesting reading. Senergy have a very good reputation in the oil and gas industry for being professional and quite conservative in their appraisals.

Block 31 (Jupiter's tenement) is situated in the south west of Kazakhstan, a known oil producing region.
Jupiter have targetted a Triassic structure but also includes a Jurassic structure. Initially old data seemed to indicate these structures were seperate, however, JPR and Senergy have ascertained that both structures are actually joined. This has increased the 2P reserve figure for the Triassic alone to 31 mmbbls of oil in place with a reserve of 8.6 mmbbls.
The "prospective" 2P resource for the Triassic structure is oil in place of some 52 mmbbls with a prospective recovery of 12.2 mmbbls.

In total, reserves and resource (at 2P level) for the Triassic alone is 20.8 mmbbls. JPR own 100% of this tenement. That is an appetiser. I will post some Jurassic numbers later. Suffice to say, using the old industry Net Present Value rule of thumb of oil in the ground being worth 1/3 of the spot price, one can assign a back of envelope NPV range of $258M to $624M for the Triassic alone.

They are in the process of putting the re-entered well (NWZ2) into production and for the new J50 well, they are currently core testing samples from the initial entry into the targetted Middle Triassic zone which started at 2939m and is believed to be some 120m thick and fully oil saturated.
More later but a no-brainer in my opinion for those with a medium term view. 

**NPV forecasts based on exchange rate of 90c and spot oil price of US$80 per barrel.
As always, do your own research before buying any stock.


----------



## banska bystrica (29 March 2010)

The $24M coming in June will be a huge catalyst for JPR to make the step to mid cap producer. That will pay for the next three development wells and they'll have cash left over.

People say "What if JPROA are not in the money by June?" They will be in the money IMHO as the stock only has to get to at least 8c and there's a high probability the options will be underwritten (probably by a UK based fund/broker) so I am personally comfortable the cash will be coming in. UK and Euro funds have a much better understanding of the oil business in Kazakhstan than their Australian counterparts.


----------



## steptoe88 (29 March 2010)

I also feel this one should be a little higher, but it might just be caution thats holding it down, i think eventually as things unfold and it nears targets, the price will go up rapidly, i'm just holding and watching closely.


----------



## countryboy (29 March 2010)

banska bystrica said:


> You need to re-read the financials from the half yearly. No bank debt but a liability of $2.475M to a private company.




yep had a reread
note 9 on page 18 commitments of $6,382,119

the auditirs have it listed under the concerns that this can make it as going concern. they also add another $3 mill in liabilities.

all hinges on this shooting out some oil. directors are covering this by trying to fleece european investors of $$$

I think in Australia we call this a placement to "sophisticated investors"

anyway lets hope this goes thru the roof


----------



## banska bystrica (30 March 2010)

countryboy,

The $6M committments are not a debt. They are an undertaking to spend that amount on the tenement. That amount will be spent on J51 so what's the issue?
You should know that when explorers are awarded a tenement they give an undertaking to the authorities that they will spend a certain amount of money. In other words, they cannot just sit on it doing nothing. It's a standard clause in most tenement awards.
Re: The auditors comments. Of course there is doubt. Have a read of most mining companies auditors reports. Obviously if companies spend money on exploring and don't find anything there will be material doubts about their ability to remain a going concern.
You're jumping at shadows countryboy. You think if there was no risk, the stock would be 6.9c?
Cheers
Everybody, DO YOUR OWN RESEARCH before buying any stock.


----------



## banska bystrica (30 March 2010)

countryboy said:


> directors are covering this by trying to fleece european investors of $$$




Just be aware a member of another forum was recently sued by a listed company and it cost him over $20,000 in an out of court settlement. Yes, his IP was tracked and court orders issued to the forum owners forcing them to reveal his identity and address.


----------



## banska bystrica (30 March 2010)

I'm going to a presentation by Jupiter in Brisbane tomorrow. I will report here if people are interested. 
There are a couple of things making the price churn around these high 6's area. The investment community are waiting on confirmation of commercial oil flow and investors are worried about lack of funding moving forward.
Both are valid points but it is my belief that this well will flow commercially and the funding will not be an issue by June.
Will the JPROA be in the money and raise $24M for Jupiter?
I believe the stock price will be in the money once commercial oil is a reality and importantly I think the options (JPROA) will be underwritten once we have confirmed commercial oil.
By June 30, I expect Jupiter will have two commercial oil wells plus $24M cash for future developmental wells. What's that worth? Watch this space!


----------



## banska bystrica (30 March 2010)

You've had the appetiser with the Triassic. Now for some main course with the Jurassic. 

Consultant Keith Martens believes that there is a substantial oil trap in the Jurassic. That's why they re-entered the old NWZ-2 well last year. That re-entry was a resounding success with 30m of net oil pay confirmed and NWZ-2 will be production tested in about four months time.
To the south of JPR's Block 31 tenement, there is the undeveloped Northwest Zhetybai oil field that has recorded oil saturation in four of it's wells so it makes sense for JPR to go for oil in the Jurassic on Block 31.
There are two sands in the Jurassic, namely Jurassic XI and Jurassic XIII. One of the three future wells planned for Block 31 later this year include one that specifically targets the Jurassic.
Both Jurassic XI and XIII are updip from NWZ-2 and therefore there is a high degree of confidence about the Jurassic potential. Martens Consulting has given the following data for the Jurassic:

Jurassic XI: Oil in place 6.7mmbls with 2 mmbls recoverable.
Jurassic XIII: Oil in place 80.6 mmbls with 20.2 mmbls recoverable.

This potentially adds 22.2 mmbls to JPR (100% owned) and I do highlight *POTENTIAL*. It has to be drilled, hence the share price is still 7c.

NPV estimates should that drill program be successful would give the following for the Jurassic targets:

22.2mmbls @ US$27 per barrel = US$599M or AUD$665M. 

Assumes spot price of US$80 and an exchange rate of 90c. 

That's what I call HIGH IMPACT that one should be looking for in speccy oil stocks. You want low impact and safe, there's BHP, Santos, Woodside, Victoria Petroleum or many others in Australia.


----------



## Donga (11 April 2010)

banska bystrica said:


> You've had the appetiser with the Triassic. Now for some main course with the Jurassic.
> 
> Both Jurassic XI and XIII are updip from NWZ-2 and therefore there is a high degree of confidence about the Jurassic potential. Martens Consulting has given the following data for the Jurassic:
> 
> ...




Many thanks banska bystrica for your updates. 

The O&G sector is very exciting atm with NWE, SSN, PEP 11 off Sydney and JPR with the race against time for the oppies - am with you on those. 

Look forward to the flow rates ann and the drying up of the the big seller of recent days


----------



## countryboy (15 April 2010)

JPR doing a slow slide off the radar despite weekly updates that they have moved the toilet block from one spot to another and we are now reached a certain depth etc. Ramping my management of this nature is common amongst all speccy oilers as they get excited about their prospects. I still believe JPR is worth a roll as any oiler when it hits pay dirt could make Posiden look kids play....but a small roll.

I look forward to next weeks update as we close in on when those options are due or will i pull the pin for a loss ???
only the market knows !


----------



## steptoe88 (16 April 2010)

countryboy said:


> JPR doing a slow slide off the radar despite weekly updates that they have moved the toilet block from one spot to another and we are now reached a certain depth etc. Ramping my management of this nature is common amongst all speccy oilers as they get excited about their prospects. I still believe JPR is worth a roll as any oiler when it hits pay dirt could make Posiden look kids play....but a small roll.
> 
> I look forward to next weeks update as we close in on when those options are due or will i pull the pin for a loss ???
> only the market knows !




Well I awoke to find another trading halt, so it might pay to wait and see if this is the big one, I agree the relocation of the toilet blocks has been exciting and I was starting to believe they would hit the earths core before actually raising a drop of the black stuff, but i'm not sure it might be a poseidon. lets just sit and wait to see if they have actually found the supreme position for the ablutions block, or maybe a new lunch room has been ordered.


----------



## Bolivia (21 April 2010)

BB

What do you make of this sell off?

I noticed you were unable to comment on the other forum, and thought you might like to vent over here!

What really worries me about a sell off like this is the reaction the stock will do when flow rates are announced.

Has the market set itself up for a fall? Flow rates OK then share price stable. Flow rates unbelievable, then you might see a small rise in share price. Will it be enough for JPROA?

They will be really pushing it to get them either underwritten or the heads above 8c.

It just feels like they have painted themselves into a corner. The market now expects the best.

I, like you, believe this is a great medium term story, but what will really make this in the short term are sensational flow rates, and having the cash from options.

If the market only gets good flow rates, the options are probably dead. We will then be up for another cap raising around 6c.

I hold both JPR and JPROA but am not nearly as confident with JPROA as I was. Not because of the announcements but just the way the market has reacted. Basically, the market is too aware of whats at stake, so the fear factor is much morepervasive on the stock.

What are your thoughts?


----------



## steptoe88 (21 April 2010)

when they anoounced the latest trading halt i was expecting all good news, but now i'm still waiting, does anyone know what they are trying to achieve here?


----------



## Atlas79 (21 April 2010)

Big buy orders went on late in the day. Check it out:


TIME                PRICE         VOLUME          VALUE

04:10:35 PM	0.060	       2,000,000	  $120,000.00	 
04:10:35 PM	0.060	       1,000,000	  $60,000.00	 
04:10:35 PM	0.060        4,568,112	  $274,086.72


----------



## sjx (21 April 2010)

Atlas79 said:


> Big buy orders went on late in the day. Check it out:
> 
> 
> TIME                PRICE         VOLUME          VALUE
> ...




I think there was a total of 15million+ to the same buyer.. Substantial holder announcement imminent?


----------



## banska bystrica (21 April 2010)

I bought all day at 5.9c and 6c. The truck is fully loaded.......lol
Look, people see the selling and panic. Easily done. Hold your nerve. These are bargain basement prices in my opinion. You need to know the history of the stock and brokers involved to work out what's going on.
The stock is being dumped by a seller. That's obvious but I believe they are selling out their clients at ridiculously cheap prices.
This might sound crazy but I also think JPROA are a near certainty to be in the money. Remember this post at the June expiry date.
Why do you think a single buyer has stepped up to the plate for 20M at 6c?
Do you really believe this well (J50) is a dud? The market is in panic mode because the stock dropped on a great announcement. Once we get flow rates from J50, it is my opinion we will see aggressive buying from instos. I may be wrong but my cash is betting on it.
What's 1P reserves of 8.6M barrels of oil worth?
Look past J51 and J52. What's 40mmbls of 1P oil reserves worth? Do the math and don't be scared by short term sellers. 
The caveat? J50 does not flow and the stock is 2c. I'm betting against that.


----------



## steptoe88 (22 April 2010)

banska bystrica said:


> I bought all day at 5.9c and 6c. The truck is fully loaded.......lol
> Look, people see the selling and panic. Easily done. Hold your nerve. These are bargain basement prices in my opinion. You need to know the history of the stock and brokers involved to work out what's going on.
> The stock is being dumped by a seller. That's obvious but I believe they are selling out their clients at ridiculously cheap prices.
> This might sound crazy but I also think JPROA are a near certainty to be in the money. Remember this post at the June expiry date.
> ...




I'm with you, I guess we just sit tight and wait, I did notice the directors seem to be getting their own wagons loaded up also, is this a sign?


----------



## steptoe88 (27 April 2010)

I see another round of announcements and note directors still buying more, is this just some sort of delay tactic on their part?
 I am not that well versed in these sort of things especially with oil stocks, it seems to me that they just put out lots of small announcements but nothing that shakes the earth, can anyone tell me what is a normal course of action in these types of companies?


----------



## banska bystrica (29 April 2010)

Their announcements are clear and concise. They have said they expect to announce flow rates by the end of April. That means by tomorrow or Monday allowing for a couple of days delay.
If a director buys shares they have to announce it and they have.


----------



## steptoe88 (30 April 2010)

Well I awoke today and it must be friday because there is the weekly trading halt notice, I see it's to announce the flow rates, but as I am new to oil discovery I have no idea if this means that they are now about to pump out oil and sell it, which I assume might mean that they are worth something, and subsequently the share price could move in an upwards direction. (hopefully like the posiedon mentioned in an earlier post) I guess I'm just meant to keep waiting ( sigh....)


----------



## sjx (1 May 2010)

steptoe88 said:


> Well I awoke today and it must be friday because there is the weekly trading halt notice, I see it's to announce the flow rates, but as I am new to oil discovery I have no idea if this means that they are now about to pump out oil and sell it, which I assume might mean that they are worth something, and subsequently the share price could move in an upwards direction. (hopefully like the posiedon mentioned in an earlier post) I guess I'm just meant to keep waiting ( sigh....)





Lol.. no offence mate but o&g is risky business. I think you should have a fairly adequate understanding of the terminology and the business in general before even considering investment.. Do you know what you are really investing in or did you receive a tip? Just a word of caution.. many are left hung high and dry in this industry and I certainly wouldn't be recommending to investors who 'have no idea'.... be careful. Anyways, JPR looks like a winner.

ALWAYS Dyor... and know exactly what you are getting yourself into... Additionally, 'waiting' is something you will very much be needing to get used to on the o&g scene 

Good luck investors,


----------



## Atlas79 (4 May 2010)

I'm out of this one at a small loss. Everyone got excited at flow rates of 750 BOPD... except the market. Because it's *BPD* not bopd, which may include water, they don't say how much of it is oil. Somewhat embarrassed now by my earlier enthusiasm for JPR. Certainly wasn't alone at least, on other forums people were predicting flows of 2000 bopd+, apparently they were straight faced in doing so.

It may well be a good result in a week's time but I'm glad to be out for now. This stock is very diluted anyway with over 1.1 billion shares, and a best case scenario seems to me in retrospect less impressive than other possible plays. Weighing up options which include OBL, GDN & PCL. (Holding each of these already.)




(And by the way if you go to hot copper, make sure you don't say anything negative about stocks the mods are invested in. I am suspended for 10 days for a fairly innocuous remark about the disappointing SP result - the mod advised us to read the "sour grapes" thread re: JPR, I responded "the grapes taste sour all right", which in his wisdom warranted a 10 day suspension.)


----------



## banska bystrica (4 May 2010)

Atlas,
I missed the moderated post. Sorry to see you get suspended. Sorry you also lost some money on JPR.
You are correct that is has not yet flowed 750 bopd but rather 750 bpd which includes oil, gas and drilling fluids. The water table is located some 120m lower than the rock base of the Triassic reservoir so unlikely to have water content. Not impossible but highly unlikely.
They said "primarily oil". That's bullish.
You will probably have ample opportunity to get back in at cheap prices even after stabilised flow rates are announced.
I elected to top up my JPROA holding at 0.004c as I believe JPR will run hard once UK/Euro instos come on board after stabilsed flow rates are announced.
Yes, the jury is still out but the evidence so far is bullish.


----------



## Atlas79 (7 May 2010)

750bpd = 220 BOPD, apparently 

Glad I'm out, this stock was a headache to hold. Gut was telling me to get out for a while, but had to wait till flow rates. Good luck to those still holding. Hope the co. doesn't milk you with CR's too much more than they already have.


----------



## countryboy (8 May 2010)

yep I m out too a few weeks ago.
oilers are tricky
enjoyed watching the hot metal site and the constant ramping that didn't progress past a flow rates conversation. JPR could be worth  entering now at 4c for a smallish sum as the sites potential is still not resolved.
the oppies etc are a dead duck(yep Ill make that call in mid may) so those sophisticated european investors (hope no one sues me)will keep the fort in amunition for a while but it really depends on extracting some payable oil from these latest holes

still holding OEL


----------



## banska bystrica (8 May 2010)

220 bopd is still in clean up phase and unassisted on a 10mm choke. That's a solid flow. Offset wells in the block next door increased from <100 bopd on initial flow to 400 bopd with assistance. I think 400+ bopd is a shoe in for J50.
The block is de-risked, the oil is there, light crude and commercial.
I might drop six figures on JPROA (holding 11M) but happy with my holding of JPR.


----------



## Atlas79 (9 May 2010)

banska bystrica said:


> 220 bopd is still in clean up phase and unassisted on a 10mm choke. That's a solid flow. Offset wells in the block next door increased from <100 bopd on initial flow to 400 bopd with assistance. I think 400+ bopd is a shoe in for J50.
> The block is de-risked, the oil is there, light crude and commercial.
> I might drop six figures on JPROA (holding 11M) but happy with my holding of JPR.





Then why did they need to state their announcement in the way they did? What you have just said is not what they said in their announcement. There is a credibility issue now, imo.


----------



## banska bystrica (9 May 2010)

The company said this: 
"J-50 well test continues and the well is currently producing 220 barrels of oil per day (bopd) on 10mm choke during staged well test."

Understand? It's a staged well test. 220 bopd is not the final flow rate.

They then said:
"Shut in well and run downhole pressure gauges.
 Open well and conduct reservoir pressure measurements over a range of choke sizes which is a statutory requirement in Kazakhstan.
 Shut in the well and demobilise the drilling rig.
 Commence the 90 day production test.
 During the production test, stimulate the well to maximise productivity in line with offset well production rates."

What part can't you understand?


----------



## Atlas79 (9 May 2010)

I don't understand the 750 bpd of "mostly oil" which = 220 bopd. Why did they put this in the announcement? Even if the final rate is 300 or 400?


----------



## steptoe88 (10 May 2010)

I am still sitting tight and waiting, i dont have a knowledge of O & G stocks, this being my first venture into it, but todays announcement looks ok to me and i just hope it continues to grow, i'm sure time will tell,


----------



## banska bystrica (10 May 2010)

Atlas79 said:


> I don't understand the 750 bpd of "mostly oil" which = 220 bopd. Why did they put this in the announcement? Even if the final rate is 300 or 400?




Seriously, what are you doing buying this when you cannot understand a simple well test program?
By the way, the final flow rate will be much higher than 400 bopd in my opinion. It initially flowed at 750 bpd (primarily oil) and the well is still cleaning up. They have it on a 25/64ths choke (restricted flow). No point in opening up the choke in cleanup phase and risking well damage. 
I posted on the other forum about a well in Siberia doubling the flow rate after cleanup and an increase in choke size from 8mm to 10mm. That's what can happen here easily. Throw in an acid wash and pump and you could see 600+ for years.


----------



## Atlas79 (11 May 2010)

banska bystrica said:


> Seriously, what are you doing buying this when you cannot understand a simple well test program?
> By the way, the final flow rate will be much higher than 400 bopd in my opinion. It initially flowed at 750 bpd (primarily oil) and the well is still cleaning up. They have it on a 25/64ths choke (restricted flow). No point in opening up the choke in cleanup phase and risking well damage.
> I posted on the other forum about a well in Siberia doubling the flow rate after cleanup and an increase in choke size from 8mm to 10mm. That's what can happen here easily. Throw in an acid wash and pump and you could see 600+ for years.





I understand red in my portfolio. Also was thoroughly unimpressed by the co's surprise CR during the net pay announcement, what seemed hype to me with the "we have increased net pay" follow up, & besides the dilution made this a complete waste of time, barring unreal flow rates (and from calcs 400 bopd flow is pretty much priced in already.) But I'm done waiting now, too many better opportunities  beckon. Would have sold after the distasteful CR, but figured it was a short wait till initial flow rates. No big institutional investors seem to be lining up either, contrary to rumours attempted by various ramp squads. You're right, I should not have bought a stock so fricken diluted with nearly a billion shares out there, and any moderate success already priced in, yet more dilution on the offchance the oppies are in the money (which it looks like they almost certainly won't be.) But I admit I am learning, and as a precaution my punt was small & so was my loss. You go ahead and buy more if you're so confident, no skin off my nose. Oppies are pretty cheap too, bargain hey?


----------



## banska bystrica (18 May 2010)

Great opportunity the last few days to steal cheap stock off panic merchants.
Big vote of confidence to see Biscra take shares at 6.5c as majority payment for debt due by June 30 (80% premium to 3.6c price at time of announcement). That tells you what the smart investors think this is worth.

JPR now debt free and 100% owned tenement. Let the stabilised flow rates for J50 do the talking and watch the sellers retreat.
JPR also have two teams on the ground now. One testing J50 and the other team about to release the stop valve on NWZ-2 and announce the flow rates there.
J51 fully funded now and set to spud in July as a step out well to J50.
Big chance of three producing oil wells (100% owned) by September this year.
Those three will fully fund the 2011 drill program including J52 and J53 targetting the Jurassic structures as well as the Triassic.
My year end target is still $127M market cap as posted on the other forum. That equates to 14c per JPR share with 886M on issue.


----------



## UBIQUITOUS (1 October 2010)

Breaking out. Yesterday's announcement that Waterford crossed the 20% threshold with 27% has triggered buying for this cashed up microcap with no debt and 80mbbls of proven oil.


----------



## Gringotts Bank (26 March 2011)

Went looking for some long term patterns for the April comp.  If it breaks out, the run might last the four weeks.  The cup and the inverted H&S have similar necklines, so hopefully can set that as a target price (.08c).


----------



## Gringotts Bank (5 April 2011)

The continuity of the cup has some reliance on a breakout today.  Right now it's at resistance of 62.  If it gets to 64 today, then it should go a lot higher.


----------



## Gringotts Bank (5 April 2011)

PRE_NR

Could get interesting.


----------



## Gringotts Bank (5 April 2011)

63 to 70 are all road blocks.  None of them was there before the ann, and traders don't heap that much on a sell side all at once like that and in non-trendline parts of the sell side.  The big number of buys that went through on the ann were quite telling, and there was some solid buying this morning though I wasn't watching that.  

Steady progress would seem to be most likely.  So when i say "much higher" that might take a month, with 72 then 80 as resistance.  I got in at 64 unfortunately!


----------



## Gringotts Bank (20 April 2011)

Resistance would be at 73 (not 72), 74, then 83.  Seems there's a bit less manipulation lately.  

btw, Ords has a high tight flag on intraday.... going higher??


----------



## albaby (5 July 2011)

Notice to the asx today of a 15/1 share consolidation to be put to a vote next month,just when I thought the sp was going to go for a gallop.Good or bad?dunno.


----------



## greggles (16 July 2021)

10 years later and JPR is now in a completely different place, but they're still alive and kicking.

They are currently producing oil in western Kazakhstan. They sold ~32,000 barrels of oil in the last quarter, generating ~$US921,500. The oil sold was sold into the Kazakh domestic oil market.

The news of the moment is a possible JV with its neighbour in the Akkar North oilfield area, MangistauMunaiGas (MMG). 

This is from JPR's Quarterly Activities Report, released today:



> Jupiter Energy and MMG have been in discussions during the Quarter regarding the actions needed to conclude a Joint Development Agreement for the future development of the entire Akkar North field and the parties remain on target to meet the requirement of the CCED to submit a single project document for consideration, by the CCED, before the end of 2022.




It does sound like a JV is very close to being agreed to by both parties. Interesting times for Jupiter Energy. Huge volume today and a 64.86% share price spike... could be more to come in the coming days if a JV is announced as the market expects...


----------

